# Into The Unknown: a pandoran crabs Rp ACTION THREAD!



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

the Emperor's Garut exited the warp a safe way from the unknown space hulk, the massive behemoth shrouded in it's own oddity even as the converted mining vessle aproached it cautously, the first boarding party already in their Arvus transport waiting. it was just another space hulk for the pandoran crabs. it was a routean job, something the pandorans had trained for time and time again, something they were known for time and time again. the crabs loved hulks to a degree... they would come to hate this one, they would come to curse it's name... it would haunt them for the rest of their days. even for the crabs, they were venturing into the unknown here...

"Lady General, be advized. initial scans of the ship are inconclusive. the space hulk is... not able to be acurately scanned and acounted for. we are adjusting our scanners however it is to no avail. i'm sorry ma'am but i cant even tell you if there's breathable atmosphere inside let alone if the gravity generators in some of the ships inside that thing are still online. our astropath however is having difficulty dicerning certian eliments... he claims a shadow in the warp consumes the ship. i advize caution. the last time we had a similar story we had gene stealers. " 

down in the launch bay the Arvus shuttle was moving into position to launch, the crew on the flight deck evacuating to airlocks as the atmosphere was vented and the shuttlle was jetisoned out into space. the pilot using his conciderable training to gain control of the Arvus and manuver it on course towards the space hulk. 

"Captain you arent going to like this, think the boys and girls in the back here are going to hate it even more... i cant detect a landing zone. nothing is suteable to even get close to touch down and allow us to cut into the main area... recomend sending out the cutter ships to see if we cant create one..." 

"Negitive shuttle. you know the drill. untill we confirm that we dont have fire ships in the space hulk's makeup, we cant start cutting. you're on your own for entry point..." came the captain's responce as he kept his ship in position, watching out the bridge's window the movements of the small shuttle. 

down in the shuttle however as they neared the hulk a sharp sting pulsed through everyone's mind. horror's unknown flashing before them for a brief moment. the pilot seemed to try to shrug it off for the most part... and began to make a trench run to attempt and locate a entry point for his passengers. "lady general i'm not seeing anything. i cant even get close to some of these spa BY TERRA" the pilot jerked on the controlls as if to dodge incoming fire. 

the shuttle jerked and weaved, barely missing two gun towers that dispite the pilot's vivid halucinations, were not turning to fire at the shuttle. regaining his composure the pilot would try to keep himself on course... just repeating the words "it's not real... it's not real. those guns arent real. the emperor protects... the emperor protects..." the pilot's sanity slowly faiding as the bridge to one of the ships consumed by the space hulk seemed to rise over the horision. for the most part it looked fine... though they could only see one half of it from their angle. 

"prep for forced bridge entry" warned the pilot as he made course for the bridge... that didn't last long though... "Scratch that! PREP FOR EMERGENCY EXIT!" shouted the pilot before jetisoning the crew and ejecting from the shuttle's cockpit. the crew were sucked out the back of teh shuttle as it's hatch blew open and the atmosphere venting dragged them out. the pilot wasn't so lucky. some form of insanity had caused him to rip his helmet off with his emergency knife as he tumbled through space, not a pretty sight when one got a good look at it... but before anyone could do anything or get close enough to do anything, his helmet was floating by his lifeless corpse as it spun through space. thick red gel erupting from his neck like a volcano. 

==============================================

All: you are drifting at conciderable speed towards the bridge of what appears to be a decrepit bridge of a space yacht. you cant see the main portian of the bridge but you can see the back end. your suits have the ability to controll your trajectory and orientation for the most part, so you're fine on that end. if you were any other group in the imperial guard, you'd be screwed. the trick is picking a "landing zone".

Nellis Moran: how do you prep for the shuttle? what do you do before things go to shit? how do you react to the initial freakout of your pilot? and for that matter keep the rest of your men calm so to speak. then how do you deal with the catastrophic failure of the pilot's sanity and the situation that that causes? using what you have gleamed from the crabs and your own personal experance you manage to make it to the bridge structure without much trouble. 

Aryte Delum: much the same of the commissar. how do you prep? what do you do before the shuttle incodent and leading up to it? as the catastrophic falure occures and you are vented out into space, how do you react? the whole decent towards the bridge goes without a hitch for you for the most part. you do however have trouble with your maglock boots as the machine spirit of your suit seems injured somehow and is unable to function properly. 

Ignatz Levethix: for once you arent with the rest of your squad per the normal set of things. for whatever reason your squad is indisposed helping the titan crew you were prevously transporting. what are your actions leading up to the shuttle incodent when the catastrophic falure occures? unfortunately in order to save the cadet commissar you shove him back on track during the decent and miss landing on the bridge. PM me for what you see and what happens to you.

Augustus Selara: what are your actions leading up to the incodent with the shuttle? did you have any questions or concerns? why do you think such a small yet valuable squad is going first compared to who should be going first? but as the catastrophic falure occures, your suit's machine spirit becomes criticaly injured. you retain life support but manuverability has been shot to hell. you would have been thrown to the void had it not been for the actions of Iggy who saves your life by bashing you back on course at the cost of his own safety. you however crash hard on the landing zone just inches shy of the commissar. 

Beatrix Jesk: you had a conversation with the captain before launch, he wasn't happy with your decision and advized you against your actions. all things concidered do you regret them now? having insisted on personaly overseeing the first squad onboard? what do you think caused the pilot to freak out? your touch down doesnt go so well. you smash through a damaged airlock door with little trouble, your boots seemed to reduce it to splinters. the secondary door breaks as well. PM me for what you see and what happens to you. 


sorry about the spelling issues. i have to get to bed. i will fix on one of my breaks.


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

*Beatrix Jesk*

“Lady General, I feel I have to protest your decision.” The captain was a tall, aging man, grey hairs visible above his receding hairline, he had the body of a warrior, but running slightly to fat after years of good living. Finely crafted cybernetics were visible as gold wires curling around the side of his face, set into his skin and pulsing softly. Beatrix glanced sharply at him, “protest noted, nonetheless Captain I have made my decision to oversee the beginning of the operation and it is final.”

She looked back down at the data slate, review the information forwarded to her by the Inquisitor. It didn’t look good, there was almost no information on this hulk and they were expecting reinforcement by Space Marines. Space Marines! The Emperor’s finest, but they were desperate enough to send in the Guard first. She was honest with herself, the Pandoran’s were good, but not that good, their one advantage lay in their experience of hulks, she couldn’t let them go in by themselves. She looked up again, the Captain was still there, “dismissed captain”, her tone suggested an irritated surprise that he hadn’t already left.

He bristled, “Lady General, I am afraid I cannot allow you to--” She silenced him with a glare, “Captain, it is not your duty or privilege to allow me to do anything, I have not got this far by sending men to do what I wouldn’t do myself.” He made to speak and she cut him off again, “we do not know what is on that hulk and my immediate presence grants me a control of the situation seldom shared by those who order from command bunkers a mile behind the lines. It may not be an opinion you share Captain, but I prefer to be up close when I kill my enemies, that way, I can make sure they are dead.” The man looked furious, but, unwilling to risk her ire, he turned and stormed from the room.

Beatrix allowed herself a small smile, the man had been a pompous prick, too set in his ways to be able to cope with the new situation. She walked through into her living quarters, sighing, the last few hours had been hectic. They had only received their course corrections in the last few. Her armour stood in the middle of the room, mounted on the plain plasteel rack. She gazed at it for a moment before removing her uniform and slipping into the light undersuit that was the first stage of her equipment. The first stage of the internal pressure suit followed, fastening tightly around her neck with a thick rubberised seal. Next she began to pull on the tightly fitting void suit torso piece. It resembled a large, armoured pullover with a small armoured compartment on the left forearm. Following that she stepped into the overall section, pulling it up and over her shoulders before tugging her boots and gloves on. The overalls were a bit more decorative, there was gold braid on the shoulders, but only a little, she’d drawn the line firmly on that one. The chest was relatively unadorned save for an armoured plate with inset compartments, she opened one and slipped a small flask into it.

She walked over to the cabinet containing the rest of her wargear, first pulling the slim Pandoran Lasso from it’s stand and fitting it over her right wrist, she depressed a small switch and servos whined as the straps retracted automatically, tightening and then clicking into the small mounting clamps on the forearm. She took the belted sash from the cabinet, tightening it around her waist and over her shoulder. Her Ozz revolver went in the holster on her right hip, while the basket hilted power sword was sheathed over her shoulder, hanging down her back, it’s the basket form retracted until it was needed.

She gazed at herself in the mirror, this was a face that had seen war, yes, taken all it could through at her, and spat it back. But gazing at her own image brought back memories of those who hadn’t. The men and women she had fought alongside, the one’s she’d watched die. The Pandoran’s were a warrior race, but too many went to war. She shook herself out of it, and after a moments thought took a locket from the draw at the bottom of the cabinet, and put it in another compartment over her chest. There was a sudden knock, and she turned without a backward glance, pulling her helmet from it’s stand as she went.

There was a young, nervous looking man there, helmet under one arm and a look of sudden terror on his face. She smiled inwardly, “come to escort an old general to her final resting place young man?”

“Yes ma’am—I mean no ma’am.” The boy spluttered, he couldn’t be much older than twenty, if that. He stopped and gulped, before remembering what he should have done and snapping to attention. She waved his saluting hand down, grumbling, “come one, let’s not waste time.” With that she strode off, the boy struggling to keep up with her long limbed pace.

It was only a minute or so before they arrived in the hangar, the rest were already there and she grinned at Commissar-Captain Nellis Moran. It gave her a somewhat macabre appearance, her old skin stretching to reveal a row of teeth and somehow higlighting the scars and augmetics that marred her face. “I apologise for my lateness Nellis, I presume it was you who sent this young man out on the search and rescue mission?”


----------



## Necrogorewizard (Sep 13, 2011)

Iggy was tense... he couldn't remember the last time he went on a drop without his boys. He understood they were needed elsewhere, he also understood why he was wanted on this excursion. but he'd still argued profusely. "surely there are others capable of getting you in and out alive sir?" he had barked at the petty officer. the man mumbled something about following orders but after seeing the expression on Iggy's scarred face, he backed off a couple of steps. "if you have a problem, you'll have to take it up with the lady general and her staff" he whined before heel turning and marching off, not looking back. 

Spinning with frustration, Iggy kicked his military grade locker tower with a precision kick and it toppled to the floor, an obvious dent smashed into the side of it. he clentched and unclentched his fists, furious that once again he had been screwed by the powers that be. taking deep breaths he ran through a mental exercise he had taught himself, his left hand touched his right arm and traced the scars there, and under his breath he whispered, "Corvuus Arnhuul, you will not be forgotton... Artur Cavarin, you will not be forgotton..." he continued this until he had named every scar upon his arms. by the time this had finished his breathing was normal, and he stooped to pick up the heavilly dented locker. he was just inspecting the damage when the ancient vox system of the ship exploded into life "_ALL UNITS ASSIGNED TO NEXT MISSION, PLEASE MAKE YOUR WAY TO THE AFOREMENTIONED HANGER"_ Iggy grinned despite himself, and unceremoniously threw himself into his armour, purposfully leaving the helmet off for the time being as to make sure his greasy, long blonde hair was on full show. giving his kit a last once over, he left his bunkroom, and strode purposfully towards the hanger.

Upon entering the hanger, Iggy's tensness returned, staring around at the assembled people, there was hardly anyone he knew, apart obviously from the Lady Generals staff officers, with whom there'd been many an argument. One face in particular stood out to him though, Commissar Moran eh? he mused to himself, seeing the powerful commissar stood there in the uniform of the crabs, this will be an interesting ride, he thought to himself. he had respected the commissar ever since seeing him tear a Genestealer Broodlord to bloody pieces.shuffling round as to avoid detection for lateness, Iggy sidled into the rank line and waited to be counted by the Administorum Adept currently taking stock of all soldiers present.
"Hey... arent you one of The Hulkers?" asked a wet behind the ears weapons loader stood next to him.
"Shut up kid" was his only reply.

the waiting lengthened as it seemed the Adept was missing someone, and he wanted the offending person brought to the hanger immediately, Smiling to himself, Ignatz began to ready his mind, mentally running through the many drills and procedures he had been forced to memorsi


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Taking a small sip from the his hip flask, Nellis Moran, Commissar-Captain of the Imperial Guard, second in command of the 12th Company of the Pandoran Crabs stood in the launch bay, cigarette smoke curling up under his nose, tickling and threading through his mustace. He had the air of one simply enjoying the piece of wall supporting his back, the burn of the fine whiskey that trickled down his throat, and the sweet aroma of the Pandoran Tobacco that he was fond of. In reality, and to those men how had served under him for the last 20 years, very little about the hustle and bustle of activity in launch bay escaped his notice. He felt little need to direct preparations, the men of the Crabs knew what they were about, and he left them to it. 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Word of the companies arrival at the Space Hulk reached him via secure vox in his quarters. Nellis had been pouring over shipping manifests, supply requests, transfer orders, and the thousand other little bits of paper that were required to run a regiment. When the vox unit crackled to life. 

"Commissar," the voice of Captain Alexander Renan echoing from the box, "Sir, we have arrived at the coordinates indicated in the missives, and sure enough there is a massive hulk here." 

Nellis pinched the bridge of his nose, the man's voice was a constant test to one's patience. Proficient in his position, he would not have remained in command had the reverse been true, but he did tend to prattle on. 

"Continue captain, I grow no younger," he barked sharply into the vox. Standing with a sigh and working the stiffness out of his legs and lower back, laughed inwardly at the truth of that statment. 

"Indeed sir," Renan continued in his monotone drawl, "The Lady General has ordered an immediate landing sir, and despite my protests." Nellis could hear the man working himself up to a diatribe regarding military procedure and regulations.

"Yes, Captain Renan," the Commissar interrupted before Renan could get a good head of steam going,"she has decided that she will personally oversee the initial landing on the space hulk as well as the beginning of operations thereon." Stifling a small chuckle. "Worry not my good Captain she is more than capale of taking care of herself, she is well within her right, and quite frankly it will get her away from your incessant prattling for sometime which would improve her mood I should think." He finished sardonically as he hung up the vox on the man.

Nellis began to stack the papers he had been working on, sticking the fragrant cigar that had been smoldering in his ashtray into his mouth and taking a long pull. I closed his eyes, enjoying the taste of the smoke, before tamping the butt out in the tray and pressing a small red button on the underneath of his desk.

A hiss of hydraulics announced Grigor Naramev, his valet, and friend of 15 years, arrival in the room in response to the summons.

"Grigor," Nellis said handing the sheaf of papers to the man, "the usual drivel. Make sure that it is filed with the right people as usual, and for the love of Terra would you tell Sgt. Baer down in the medicae to stop sending me maintenance request for the lighting conduit on the third causeway. The damn things haven't worked for a decade and I see no reason to be bothered with them further."

"Yes my lord," Grigor answered a slight mischievous twinkle in his eye.

"How many times have I told you to cut that shit," Nellis sighed. He knew his friend only did that to annoy him, but there were traditions to be upheld. 

"Only a few my lord," Grigor smirked. 

Rolling his eyes in resignation Nellis turned serious, " I depart within the hour. Prepare my arms and armor and inform the Lady General I will meet her in the launch bay. Also vox Cadet-Commissar Selera and infor him to make himself ready and meet me there as well"

Grigor left with a nod and Nellis could hear him in the next room activating arming servitors, and setting out Nellis' equipment. 

Trudging into the next room Nellis stripped down to his underclothes and quickly doned his pressure suit and Pandoran armor, movments quick, efficient, and practiced though he could remember the first time he had seen the oddity that was the Crabs issued armor. It seemed ages ago, and now he couldn't imagine wearing or wanting to wear anything else. 

Sticking his right arm out he felt a tug and pull as one of the servitors clasped his Lasso into the recessed slot in his right vambrace. Tiny motors and gravlocks securing it to his armor, fusing it as a part of himself. The left side was a similar excersise though his left arm bore a gaunlet larger than that of the Lasso. Few of these weapons remained, and Nellis thought a great honor to carry one into battle, especially since it allowed him to use his large broadsword in his preferred two handed method. The Las gauntlet started to hum with a quiet power as he actived the charge cells, and tested the activation switch, finding everything in order. 

Over his armor when his large black overcoat, the badge of his office. Gold twining at the shoulders and a small copy of the company symbol over his left breast in gold thread its only decoration. He let out a small grunt as the arming servitor behind him slid his large power broadsword into the slit over in his coat over his right shoulder. Sliding his hipflask, a gift from Lady General Jesk a twin to her own, into a storage compartent on his left leg, and shoving a pack of cigarettes in his inside jacket pocket, Nellis attached his helm to his belt, donned his Commissar's Cap, Captain's markings clear on the brim, and made for the launch bay.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Nellis smiled from his place against the far wall of the bay as the Lady General herself entered the room, lead by the young corporal he had sent to rescue her from Captain Renan. He moved to meet her, his face a mask of quiet patience. 

She smiled at him and said, “I apologise for my lateness Nellis, I presume it was you who sent this young man out on the search and rescue mission?”

" One can never be too careful with the elderly ma'am," He said in a deadpan voice as he fell in beside her. "It has been said that they wander off at inopportune moments, I thought it only pertinent as a matter of operational security." Casual humor crept into his voice and he couldn't help but grin broadly at her look of mock effrontery.

"Everything is ready for departure Lady General," as he getured to the ramp of the awaiting lander.


----------



## Necrogorewizard (Sep 13, 2011)

Ignatz's brow furrowed as he watched the exchange between the two officers, the Adept passed him just then, and he suddered to hear the whirring and clicking of the adepts bionics, "souless bastards" thought Iggy, his eyes following the robed figure. something on the perifery of his vision snapped his head back, the commissar was gesturing to the ramp...
"dying time kid" he rasped nudging the young soldier who had spoken to him earlier, and starting to get ready to head out.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Aryte was sick of listening to the new bloods boasting of how many enemies they had killed. “Listen you fools. I have killed more enemies than all of you put together and I have faced horrors of which you could never dream about. So shut up and get ready, duty beckons.” This last phrase was due to the sound of a voice echoing through the speakers. With that Aryte left the hall and ignored the jeers until a scrap of food hit him in the back. He spun, quick as a whip and the room fell silent. “Who threw that,” Aryte said very quietly but there was no mistaking the threat in his voice. One of the youngsters raised a hand and pointed to one of his friends. “Both of you detention duty now,” when the one who had gestured began to protest Aryte silenced him by snarling “he could have told me himself. He didn’t need you to do it for him.”

Aryte left the room and walked the short distance to his quarters. He had a small room just outside his squad’s so that he would be able to react to any disturbance quickly. He walked through the door and immediately moved to were his armour was stored. He pulled on the undersuit and the first stages of the internal pressure suit. He pulled on the rest of the pressure suit before taking the armoured chest piece and fixing it in place. The rest of the armour soon followed and he stood, fully armoured save for his head. The suit was almost exactly the same as those worn by the grunts with the exception of the small badge on the shoulder that signified his rank of sergeant. He walked over to the table where his weapons were set out.

He took an Ozz pattern lasgun rather than his customary HellRaiser in the belief that the Ozz would be more useful in the cramped warren of corridors that most likely permeated the space hulk. He strapped it to his back. Next he picked up his melta pistol. He slid it into its holster and picked up his chainsword before sheathing it. Last he took his lasso. It was a beautiful piece of craftsmanship. A small generator built into the casing allowed the tip to be energised, turning the whole thing into a huge powered flail.

He lowered it onto his wrist where it fitted snugly into the small compartment designed for that purpose. He heard a whirring as the claws extended to fix it in place and straps snapped into place over it. Thus armed and armoured for war he left his quarters with his helmet held under one arm. He entered the hangar to see the commissar inspecting the soldiers about to board the craft, Aryte’s new squad. He knew that they were not actually his to lead however and the reason for this walked into the room only just after Aryte. The General, Beatrix Jesk would be leading the first squad. Aryte respected this for he had seen too many officers who believed that their skills were too valuable to risk being on the front line.

Aryte watched her walk over to Nellis, the commissar, and talk privately with him. Whatever she said gave Nellis cause to grin broadly and Aryte wondered at what she had said. He walked over and snapped to attention, saluting smartly before relaxing slightly. “Maam, staff sergeant Aryte Delum reporting for service.” He nodded respectfully to Nellis.

<Space for response>

Aryte turned and walked up the ramp into the dropship. He strapped in and pulled on his helmet. As the seals around his neck and the bottom of his helmet flushed together power flooded the helmet. A HUD appeared in front of his eyes, showing his current location as well of that of his team and their status. Currently everyone was strapped in and ready and this was confirmed by the closing of the entry hatch. The craft left the hangar and Aryte checked the status of the team again. The recruits all showed eagerness while Nellis, Beatrix and Ignatz showed nothing but icy calm. Augustus Selara, the cadet commissar was a mix between the 2, emulating the calm of the veterans but displaying a bit of excitement about the mission.

Aryte himself displayed nothing and he heard a recruit mutter into his mic. “How the hell are they so calm about this?” Aryte smiled at that but kept quiet. Then the pilot’s madness began…
______________________________________________

Aryte swore, his first sign of annoyance or anger as he was blasted from the shuttle. He controlled his landing carefully and the whole thing went without a hitch. He touched down gently and activated the maglocks on his boots. Then everything went wrong. They failed to activate and so Aryte gave up. He bent low and gripped the metal. He then lifted his feet from the deck and began to pull himself up towards the entrance to the ship’s bridge. He pulled himself through the smashed glass of the viewing screen and surveyed his surroundings…


----------



## Angel Encarmine (Jul 5, 2011)

Sitting in his quarters, Augustus was busy polishing his boots when the summons for the mission was broadcast. Getting to his feet, Augustus began putting on his Pandoran armor, first beginning with the sealed suit, then the armor. Attaching his lasso, he flexed his hand as the lasso was fully attached, checking to make sure it was in working order. Donning his cadet- commissar hat and overcoat, he turned from the armor rack and walked the short walk down the hall to the ships armory. 

Walking into the armory and finding it relatively empty, he made his way to the side of the room.Opening his locker, he reached inside and pulled out his powerfist and las pistol, as well as several energy packs for the pistol. Putting the powerfist on was a difficult endeavor, and took a few minutes to do alone. As he finished, he smiled as he activated the power fist, electric fire shooting across its surface. Loading his las pistol, he holstered the weapon and made his way to the launch bay.

Walking in the launch bay just as the shuttle was boarding, Augustus broke into a short run, walking up the ramp into the shuttle. "Forgive my slight lateness, Sir, my powerfist took slightly longer to assemble then usual" He said to Nelllis Moran, taking a seat next to him in the cramped shuttle. As the shuttle lifted off, Augustus couldn't help the adrenaline that burst into his system, as it always did before missions into the unknown. He was immensely fascinated with space hulks, and looked forward to inspecting this one.

As the shuttle banked sharply, Augustus heard a voice over the ship vox. "prep for forced bridge entry" warned the pilot as he made course for the bridge... that didn't last long though... "Scratch that! PREP FOR EMERGENCY EXIT!" shouted the pilot before jetisoning the crew and ejecting from the shuttle's cockpit. Shouting in surprise, Augustus swore as he was sucked out the back of the shuttle, engaging his suits internal air. As he began fumbling with his suits control sytem, he noticed the maneuverability on his armor was shot, and he was effectively stranded with no way to move.

Floating through space, Augustus noticed his trajectory was all wrong, and he was on a course to float out into the void. At this point he began praying, closing his eyes and asking the Emperor for a swift and merciful death, when something smashed into him from the side, knocking him back on course. Twisting around, he could see that it was another Guardsman that had hit him, screwing his own course to save Augustus' life. Crashing to the deck just inches shy of Commissar Moran, Augustus straightened, Orders sir?


----------



## Necrogorewizard (Sep 13, 2011)

The shuttles take off was as bumpy as normal, and Ignatz made sure that even within the cramped confines of the shuttle that he chose a seat with a vacant place either side, if anyone made to sit next to him, he would merely scowl at them and slowly shake his head silently warning them away. when all was prepped, Ignatz closed his eyes and waited for the expectant lurch of his stomach as the craft took off, he wasnt disappointed and once they had broken free of the ship, he began fastening his helmet. making sure everything was working and in order, Ignatz then sat back with his eyes closed listening to the chatter over the inbuilt helmet vox, "how the hell do they stay so calm about this?" the question made him grin... rookies...
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Iggy gritted his teeth when he heard the pilots voice the first time. he practically growled when the voice came a second time, and within moments the cabin flew past him in a wave of bodies, and he was out floating in the void. Acting more on instinct than anything else, Ignatz activated his suits boosters, and began a descent towards the Hulks bridge, joining the graceful procession of other soldiers heading for the same target...

something was wrong though, amidst the fearful cries of the rookie soldiers, and the calm mission responses of the more senior solders, there was a voice praying to the Emporer. looking around Iggy saw that several of the men were in trouble, there being a malfunction with their suits, then he noticed that one of them was that damn cadet commissar who wore that ridiculous power fist. Glancing about with a sigh, Iggy straightened his body and gained momentum in his descent and broke the formation of troops in a lunge that took him straight towards the officer bumping into his back, re-directing his course so that he would make safe landing on the bridge, Iggy realised too late however, that by doing this, he had now knocked himself off course and was coursing past the bridge into the void...
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Reacting fast, Iggy levelled his right arm at the bridge and fired his lasso, every mili-second that it took to fly towards the ship Iggys heart did not beat. but relief washed over him as the magnetic clasp grabbed him securely. Ignatz was just about to vox a message about Commissars and how they could be more grateful for the special treatments they get, when his eyes fell on something noone ever expects to see...

It looked to him like an old Intercepter class ship, but quite obviously from a traitor legion. it had to date back to the Heresy at least! gulping a breath, Ignatz began reeling himself in so he could cast a better look at the ship. upon touch dow, Iggy activated his magnetics in his boots and took most of the impact in his knees. "Saints Dream?" he murmured under his breath. the old style ship was three quarters of the way through the Hulks view port. Iggy like a silver spider crawled round so he peer into the Interceptor, and flailed away as he saw eyes staring back at him... catching his breath, he peered again. and felt his stomach twist at the wretched sight, all the crew now obviously dead, looked as if they could be resting, and thanks to the twisting effects of the warp the crew were semi entwined with their very chairs and compartments. feeling the need to be sick at the horrific sight, Iggy clamboured onto the roof of the interceptor and pressed the helmet switch enabling him to open vox...
"this is Ignatz Levethix, erm requesting Lady General, or Emporer dammit, anyone, just get down here!"


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

*Beatrix Jesk*

Beatrix raised an eyebrow at Nellis’ mock impertinence, before grinning and clapping her hand on to his shoulder. “Are we all here? Where is your boy?”She was referring to Cadet Commissar Augustus Selera, who was conspicuous by his absence. "Never mind, let us begin, I want everyone aboard the shuttle in five minutes.” Nellis was his typical efficient self and had clearly already organised the embarkation. She surveyed the men as they clambered aboard the bulky transport, they were young, some with only one or two battles under their belts, she grimaced, turning to Moran and the newly arrived staff-sergeant Aryte Delum. “I should never have asked Ricsig to select a squad for the boarding, the man hasn’t a clue.”Ricsig was a platoon commander, he had not been chosen by her, instead having been transferred from another regiment. She already disliked him, the man was spiteful and cruel, and a fool in battle, how he had ever gained rank was a mystery.

But they had no time to change the roster, at least they had a few veterans among them, Ignatz Levethethix and Aryte Delum being the most notable. Ig natz’s long dirty blonde hair had been easy to spot, she sighed, it was a pointless rebellion. She herself wore her hair long and if the price for his expertise was a few locks of hair, it was one she was willing to pay. The man had suffered it was true, but he fixated on his own, he had developed his skills to such an extent that he was indispensible, she disliked sending in the same men time and again, but by doing so she ensured the survival of more of her men.

Delum was an interesting man, he inspired a form of terror in the younger soldiers, although that was all to be expected from a staff sergeant. But he was also one of the most capable of the Crabs. She was glad she had the two of them on the shuttle. She paused at the bottom of the ramp, watching the black clothed Cadet sprint across the hangar to board the transport. He rushed past her with a hasty salute, apologised for his lateness and quickly strapped himself in. She walked up the ramp as it closed, making her way to the command throne behind the cockpit, strapping herself in and swivelling it to face her men. "We are ready to initiate operations." She swivelled the throne back towards Nellis, smiling slightly, "now, Nellis, I know you always come prepared for these sorts of things, got the usual supplies?" She was smiling faintly as she said it, knowing that he would realise it was not entirely serious, she was really just after a few of his, rather expensive, cigars.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

"Are we all here? Where is your boy?" The lady general inquired, a raised eyebrow, a grin, and a clap to his shoulder the response to his feigned impertinence. 

"I was wondering the same thing Lady General," Nellis responded. It was most unlike Augustus to be running behind. The boy was always so eager to prove himself, and tardiness was not one of his faults. 

"Nevermind, let us begin. I want everyone aboard the shuttle in five minutes," Jesk ordered, the last loud enough for the entirety of the deck to hear. 

"Right men!" Nellis shouted, "You heard the lady general. Look smart, finish last minute launch prep. Wheels up in five!" The men who had been standing at attention at the arrival of the Lady General jumped into action in a flurry of motion. Nellis smiled to himself, proud of his men's efficiency and ability. 

Nellis caught the Lady General taking in the men as they entered the transport and he could tell by her grimace that she was displeased with the number of green recruits assigned to the squad. He knew the subject of her ire before she said anything, for the man had been the subject of several of their meetings. Glancing to his side he saw that Staff-Sergeant Delum had joined them. Inclining his head slighty to the Staff-Sergeant, Nellis remembered the man's promotion. He had been wary of the taint of chaos in Delum, solely based on the circumstances surrounding his promotion, but the interveneing years had squelched any such trepidation. The man was able, respected by the men for one reason or another, and a fine soldier. 

"I never should have asked Ricsig to select a squad for the boarding, the man hasn't a clue," Beatrix said. 

Ricsig was one of the Crabs' platoon commanders and quite frankly the man was an idiot. He had been transfered to Pandora after an incident involving a Regional Governor's daughter and, though he did not know the details, Nellis could say with some certainty he could guess at the situation fairly accurately. Besides the man's sketchy past, he was a horrific commander, cruel and spiteful, and a terrible tactician. If he could be quite honest with himself, Nellis was, for the first time in almost a decade, looking for a reason to relieve the man of his command. Bristling a little at the fact that the Crabs had been chosen to play host to this pariah, Nellis nodded his agreement to the Lady General's statments and said, "I agree completely. I shall be having a discussion with him about a few things when we return from the mission my Lady." A satisfied and determined look crossed his face and he could almost sense Beatrix glee behind her mask of command propriety. 

Taking in the rest of the men that were boarding the shuttle, he noticed that at least Ricsig the Retard had seen fit to include Ignatz levethethix in the roster. The man was an absolute beast, one of The Hulkers, an elite group of veterans withing the Crabs, and one of the best special weapons operators of the regiment. He was crude and dishelveld, despised authority and regimental regulations. Fighting with the man about his appearance and timeliness was a futile endeavor. But for what he lacked in person hygiene, he made up for in combat effectiveness. Wandering into a new hulk for the first time there was no better man to have at your side. 

The sound of boots slapping the causway caused Nellis to look toward the deck doors and he saw Augustus rushing to meet them. Taking in his Trainee's appearance, Nellis felt a moment of stiff pride in the youth. He looked the part of a Commissar and would do well during his career. 

A raised eyebrow was all Nellis needed to make inquiry. "Forgive my slight lateness, Sir, my powerfist took slightly longer to assemble then usual," Augustus said. A slight breathiness to the quality of his voice due to his hurry. 

"No matter,"Nellis said. "It is a matter we will discuss another time. Strap yourself in Cadet." he finished, jerking his head toward the foward section of the boarding craft. 

Nellis watched as the Lady General moved to her command throne, just behind the craft's pilots, and said, "We are ready to initiate operations." Under his feet he felt the twin engines of the craft slowly start to power up, a slight vibration of the craft that was all to familiar. Making his way the front of the compartment, he took his seat just the lady general's right hand side, and went about securing himself into the gravlock harness. 

"Indeed we are lady general. Boys suit up, and check seals. Final equipment checks during approach. I want to be ready for whatever we find on the other side." and his words were met with a spurt of noise and activity as men donned helmets, secured pressure seals, and checked weapons. 

Nellis felt the boarding craft lift off from the deck and as it did, his private comm channel flared to life, the Lady General's voice tinny and metallic sounding through their inter-suit vox."now, Nellis, I know you always come prepared for these sorts of things, got the usual supplies?"

"Of course my friend," he replied patting small cargo compartment in his chest piece that held two sealed tubes, the finest of Terran Cigars. "would be back luck to leave ship without them."

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Nellis was monitoring the vox channel between the shuttle's pilot and Captain Renan aboard the Emperor's Garut. It appeared that there was no suitable landing site for the boarding shuttle and that they were going to have to breach entry. 

For the briefest of moments a sharp pain flared in Nellis head. Like a bolt of lightning had passed between his temples, and after checking his oxygen feed levels, and suit seals, shrugged it off as nothing to worry about. He felt the shuttle bank sharply as the pilot started a trench run to try and locate a suitable entry point for the squad. 

"Lady General I'm not seeing anything. I can't even get close to some these spa......BY TERRA." the pilot shouted and Nellis felt the shuttle banked sharply left and right. Nellis surmised that he was dodging enemy fire as he recognized the movements of defensive flight pattern Detla-4. Lots of enemy fire then.

Opening a channel to the rest of the squad he had enough time to shout out,"Trouble boys!"

The shuttles movements became more erratic and Nellis noticed that he was not hearing the report of enemy guns nor the sound of rounds on the hull of the shuttle. Twisting in his chair to look out the front window he saw nothing that indicated that they were under attack, but the pilot was sweating profusely, eyes darting, skilled hands working the controls of the craft to buck left and right to avoid incoming fire that was not there. The man was mumbling something that was barely coming over the vox but it sounded like he was beseeching the Emperor, locked in the grip of some vivid hallucination. Nellis began to undo his Gravlock to go help the man, or at least take over the controls before the fool killed them all, but before he could stand the pilot screamed over the vox,"Prep for forced bridge entry." His course changing to intersect the bridge of the space hulk, though seconds later he bellowed,"Scratch that! PREP FOR EMERGENCY EXIT!" Nellis watched in stunned disbelief as the pilot reached down and jabbed the jetison button. 

A loud wooshing of atrificial atmosphere caught the whold squad by surprise as the rear of the shuttle and as a group they were sucked out into space, their grav harnesses blowing open simultaneously. Nellis tucked himself into as tight a ball as he could, trying to protect his head and neck as he was jerked roughly out into the void of space. He just had time to see the pilot, eyes wide in terror, mouth forthing a slavering as he was gripped in some fit of insanity, rip his helmet off, is momentum carrying him past the dead man toward the waiting bridge of the Space Hulk. 

Using his suits directional control thrusters, he artfully guided himself toward the bridge and touched down lightly, magboots locking him to the smooth metal floor of the control center. Staff-Sergeant Delum, and two new recruits, Mastabaum and Nichols, if memory served him correctly, had already touched down and were hauling themselves to their feet. 

With practiced precision, Nellis took in the features of the medium sized room, found it free of enemies, and observed only two doorways. A crash caused him to look behind him and he saw that Augustus had slammed into the floor of the bridge, mere inches from him and he reached down to give the lad a hand up. 

Once to his feet Augustus simply asked, "Orders sir."

"Yes, Aryte take Mastabaum, Augustus you are with Nichols. Search and clear pattern Omega-5. Secure this room. I want monitor drones in the hallway outside. Nothing gets within 50 meters of this place. Understood?"

He was about to turn to see what had happened to the rest of the squad when he heard Iggy's voice break across the vox,"this is Ignatz Levethix, erm requesting Lady General, or Emporer dammit, anyone, just get down here!"

Iggy was unsettled, that in and of itself gave Nellis pause. Nothing ruffled the experienced vetran, thumbing his vox bead to life Nellis responded, "Go ahead Iggy. What do you have there and what is your position? There is some sort of interference frelling with my HUD readouts."


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

*Beatrix Jesk*

She smiled, about to reply to Nellis as the standard flight procedure and communications dialogue patched through to her augmetic earpiece was interrupted and the ship lurched. She clutched her helmet, stopping it from rolling away and spun the control throne to face towards the cockpit. She saw Nellis struggling to stand but she was closer and a quick movement saw the harness released and her leaping up the corridor towards the pilot's compartment. "Dammit what's going on up there?"

There was another sudden jerk in the smooth movement of the craft and she was hurled to the side, banging her head roughly on a protruding control panel. She scrambled to her feet in time to hear the pilot screaming, "Prep for forced bridge entry." Her eyes widened and she shoved her helmet onto her head, twisting it into place with a slight hiss as her suit pressurised. It was just in time as the pilot yelled "Scratch that! PREP FOR EMERGENCY EXIT!" She swore, and then felt the ship vent as the escape hatches opened, jettisoning her men into the void. She was sucked back into main compartment, crashing into her throne hard, she cried out as she spun out into space. Her journey to the surface of the hulk was short and fast, but her experience really payed out here as she spun the suit with ease, turning her boots towards the rapidly approaching metal.

She hit an airlock, felt the metal flex for a moment, then shatter as she went through. The impact had knocked her off course and she spun, hitting the next door with her shoulder, this was even more fragile and gave immediately, she shot through into a corridor, impacting on the wall and starting a great white cloud of dust so ancient it was quickly snatched away from vision. She stood up, looking around, the ships name leapt out at her and she brushed away the rubbish covering it, “Saint’s Dream", she said to herself, the chronometer next to it read a date over ten thousand years ago,“Emperor", she breathed, “how old is this thing?” Then her gaze met the source of the white dust, an empty suit of armour sat against the wall, but it had not always been empty, the dust spiralling from it spoke of centuries of millennia of age destroying flesh while the plate and it was horribly mangled. Shredded as though by a contra-rotating blade, but attacked in such a frenzy it looked as though a flagellant had taken an eviscerator to it. There was a rattle behind her, movement and she automatically spun, drawing her laspistol. She activated her vox, "this is Lady General Jesk, I have penetrated the hulk, respond.". There was no reply, static filled her communications, she had to get back out to her men. Setting her vox to scan for frequencies, she advanced slowly down the corridor, away from the empty armour, whatever foe was on this hulk, the ex-wearer had been no challenge. The armour, was that of a Space Marine…


----------



## Necrogorewizard (Sep 13, 2011)

Ignatz closed his eyes, and took a deep breath, he crouched and calmed his pounding heart rate... the sight had gotten to him, he'd admit that, but he was still embarrised by his panicked plee through the vox system. still hearing the strong voice of commissar Nellis Moran helped to steel his nerves, he stood straight and studied the craft, giving it a full assessment before making his report. the twisted hull of the interceptor was an affront to his eyes, Iggy couldnt wait to get away from it, but also couldnt shake the idea that its presence here was important. he tabbed his helmet vox button, and spoke true "Commissarr Moran sir, sorry for losing my cool, I landed just short of the bridge sir, having to re-direct your underling..." he let the insult hang for a few beats before continuing. "Sir, i can't be certain, but it looks to me like we're not the first visitors to this bastard, I'm standing on what seems to be an old Interceptor, but you need to take a look at this sir! Any news from the General? she should see this too"

Iggy stared up at the ledge of the Hulk he had missed in his descent, he calculated the angles quickly his lips moving silently, extended his right arm, and fired his lasso. it connected flawlessly right to the lip of the ridge, making sure his equipment and weapons were secure to his person, Iggy once again pressed the switch on his helm to activate his comm. " look for the beacon on my lasso sir, I'm directly beneath it sir"

Iggy didnt know what the Tainted ship signified, but he definately had a bad feeling about it...


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

"Commissarr Moran sir, sorry for losing my cool, I landed just short of the bridge sir, having to re-direct your underling..." Iggy said, Nellis resolved to find out more about that later, but for now he let the veteran trooper continue.""Sir, i can't be certain, but it looks to me like we're not the first visitors to this bastard, I'm standing on what seems to be an old Interceptor, but you need to take a look at this sir! Any news from the General? she should see this too"
Nellis looked around the room, and found that all of the troopers had been accounted for save Iggy who was somewhere outside on the things hull, and the Lady General. His brow furrowed in concern for Beatrix, on both a personal and professional level. Once again activating his vox system he broadcast not only to his and Jesk's private command channel, but a general frequency sweep, "Lady General do you read me?" His transmission was met only with a staticy squeel and the garbled conversations of the men in the room with him, the next three transmissions were met with the same results. Over the command channel only he said, "Beatrix, come in. If you can hear me we have secured the entry site. Ignatz has located something that he feels pertinent to the situation at hand and I will be rendezvousing with him to assess the situation. Staff-Sergeant Delum will be setting up a permenant base of operations in the bridge command center, and a locator becon will be set up in accordance to standard operating procedures. Make your way to the foreward command for immediate sitrep." Again his transmission was met with the steady hiss of static and he was unsure whether the vox was transmitting at all. He hoped his friend would be alright but there was work to be done. 

"Artye, Augustus, make secure the forward command, I want this place a secure forward operating base in the next 15 minutes. If you encounter hostiles, engage to defend, but for Terra's sake dont get pulled out into the hallways following a retreat. I will be back after meeting with Iggy. He seems to have information pertinent to the mission at hand." 

Walking out of the broken front window of the bridge, Nellis made his was slowly around the edge of the torn structure. Once outside the ship his locator equipment worked slightly better, though he still couldn't make out the men inside the hulk, and he was able to get a fixed position on Iggy's transponder. Looking down he saw that the grizzled vetran was staring out over the bulk of the space hulk at a ship that had not been visible upon approach, and even from this vantage point 90% of its hull was obscured. Iggy's voice came through loud and clear out here,"Look for the beacon on my lasso sir. I am right below it, sir."

Nellis followed the transponder to the edge of the precipe that surrounded the command bridge, and found the busniess end of Iggy's Lasso, its locator function blinking steadily. "I see it," Nellis confirmed," I am coming down to you." 

Firing his Lasso to attach it to a point right next to Iggy's, Nellis launched himself out into the void, using the tension on his lasso to bring him around under the ledge that had hidden Ignatz's form from his vision. Using his suits thrusters and the tension on his lasso he finally made it down to stand next to the man, and the sight that he indicated with a trust of his chin chilled Nellis to the bone. The ship was an Imperial interceptor, or it had once been one. Plastered along the sides were symbols of chaos, and traitorous markings. Nellis took it in the detail of the ship, his worry of the Lady General increasing by the moment. He knew in his gut that things were about to go from bad, to worse.


----------



## Angel Encarmine (Jul 5, 2011)

"Yes, Aryte take Mastabaum, Augustus you are with Nichols. Search and clear pattern Omega-5. Secure this room. I want monitor drones in the hallway outside. Nothing gets within 50 meters of this place. Understood?" Commissar Moran said to the small group that had gathered in the bridge. " Yes Sir!" Augustus replied, saluting and going about securing the bridge. 

As he went about clearing the debris from the room to allow for unobstructed firing lanes, and setting up somewhat of a barricade at the door, he heard Iggy's voice over the vox.
"this is Ignatz Levethix, erm requesting Lady General, or Emporer dammit, anyone, just get down here!" Redoubling his efforts at securing the room, Augustus could not shake the feeling that something was about to go seriously wrong, after hearing the shaken voice of Iggy. Hearing the slight insult to him over the vox, Augustus smirked, if he wished to insult him that was fine, Augustus was just glad he was alive to be insulted. 

"Artye, Augustus, make secure the forward command, I want this place a secure forward operating base in the next 15 minutes. If you encounter hostiles, engage to defend, but for Terra's sake dont get pulled out into the hallways following a retreat. I will be back after meeting with Iggy. He seems to have information pertinent to the mission at hand." Commissar Moran sounded over the vox. 
" We will have it done in 10 sir." Augustus told him, before turning Nichols. " Get those drones set up in the hallway, I will get the beacon up"

Deploying the beacon in the center of the room, and double checking to make sure it was functioning properly, Augustus pushed the rest of the debris choking the room out the window, before turning and dragging several monitor banks around the beacon to protect it, as well as to give them some measure of cover if they were indeed attacked. As he saw the monitor drones begin to pop up on his HUD, he drew his las pistol and activated his power fist, settling into a defense position within the bridge to wait for Commissar Nellis to return.


----------



## Necrogorewizard (Sep 13, 2011)

"i see it, I'm coming down to you"
Ignatz watched the Commissar's descent, and felt an un-used to feeling of relief that someone else was with him. however the Commissar's silence was not a good sign. reading the officers body language Iggy could tell that he was worried. bashing the helm vox button Iggy asked"whats the update on the situation sir? did everyone make it onto the bridge okay?" the seconds of silence floated between them like an eternity, Iggy waited for several moments, studying the lifeless mask of the Commissar's helm and then repeated "Sir?" this jogged the mans head towards him "Sir, whats the situation? have we breached?"

the situation had hit the metaphoric fan, something was bugging the commissar, which in turn was bugging Iggy. he wished the rest of the Hulkers were here, Hell he wished just half of them were here, then this righteous screw up might never have happened. and even if it had, he... they would know how to cope, they were after all The Hulkers.

His mind coming back to reality thanks to the incessant voices of the Cadet Commissar above him, barking orders to the other men to set up defences, Iggy approved of the young cadets orders knowing them to be the safest bet at this current time "prepare for everything guys" he found himself whispering under his breath, suddenly he noticed the Commissar using his vox, Iggy could only assume that he was communicating on the officers channel since his ear piece was silent. acting on instinct alone, Iggy reached back, and disconnected his lasgun from the mag connecter on his pack, and gripped it vice like in his hands.


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

aboard the converted mining ship of the pandoran crabs sirens blared as people rushed to their combat stations. the captain had put the entire ship on red alert. litanies of faith, protection, and fury bellowed over the internal vox casters, their speakers carrying a message of perseverance to the crew. in the hangar bay sentinels rushed past the regiment's medium and heavy tanks that were being prepped for service. everyone was ablaze with life and purpose after contact had been lost. "Sentinel crew, thirty seconds to launch. emergency measures are in effect" came a effeminate machine like voice over the vox. the sentinels rushed past tanks, crew, and other support units at all speed, rushing as fast as they could to make it to the shuttle that was already loaded onto the catapult.... three left to load... 

"T minus 4 seconds to launch" came the voice as the last few sentinels came on board, the hatch closing behind them. 

"3...2....1...Emperor be with you" suddenly without further warning the shuttle was catapulted out of the ship, rocketing towards the hulk with sentinels prepped and ready for war. they had only been out of the ship for about four seconds before things started to get strange....

the pilot of the shuttle swerved, jolting from the pain wrenching through his head. the sentinel pilots near the front weren't so lucky as they went mad, turning their weapons on each other. despite the pilot regaining control of the shuttle, all out war broke out in the cargo bay where the sentinels stood, their weapons blasting away at everything that moved, and even ruthlessly gunning down things that didn't move, or could move no longer. to them, they weren't fighting allies, they were fighting terrorfieing warp beasts. 

the shuttle split in half at the mid section, breaking apart mid flight. the cockpit area went rocketing towards the bridge, while the back half made a B-line for the neck of the bridge's tower, directly on a collision course for the very base. yet despite this, war still raged on within the two separate peaces of the shuttle until it was too late...

on the bridge one of the white caps had slacked off some, to the emperor's grace most likely as it was because he was slacking that he spotted the incoming terror on a collision course! 

"INCOMING!" he'd shout over the vox line, nearly bursting his internal battery pack to punch through the jamming that was wreaking havoc with their vox lines. not ten seconds later the front half of the transport crashed into the bridge of the saint's dream, imbedding itself there for all time. the armored walkers inside were flung forwards like rag dolls, crashing, exploding, and flying to bits from the collision. 

below the bridge at the base of the structure, the second half smashed into it at speed, a single walker surviving through the grace of the emperor alone. 

==============================================

Nellis Moran: hearing the recruit's warning just in time, you are saved by that alone. managing to barely escape part of the transport's hull as it ripped it's way into the bridge. you narrowly escape being turned into red paste thanks to the recruit's warning. you however hear something that would unsettle a lesser man... but you are a commissar...

"COMMISSAR! HELP ME!" a recruit cries out in terror, white fog rushing out into the void amidst the carnage and wreckage. the constant cries of terror barely break over your vox line due to the lingering electrical discharges caused by the crash. you see it before you hear it though. the white cap who had warned everyone is pinned by the wreckage, sprawled against the wall, pinned by part of the transport's corpse. you can see half of his body, the other half emperor knows if it's there. he's venting atmosphere like mad and he's flailing to boot. his airtank has been crushed to the point even a pancake isn't flatter. just shy of his helmet there is a small rip in his suit that is venting his atmosphere like a siv. the atmosphere flowing from the suit's internal arteries is literally bleeding his supply dry in a matter of moments. yet the recruit continues to plea and beg for your help. there is a crack in the lens of his helmet as well, a cruel fate normally, but for whatever reason the crack hasn't shattered visor. no matter what you do, the recruit can not be calmed down. he does however cling to you lovingly, as if you are his farther come to save him from doom or a scary monster under his bed. you have two choices... A, execute the recruit, a mercy action in this case... and not one the crabs take lightly... the loss of one man is a costly one for the crabs, and you have already apparently lost so many... or B, link up your suit with his using the emergency lines and instruct the others to make use of their lasguns to cut through and free the man. 

Aryte Delum: you are shoved violently out of the way by the cadet commissar just barely in time as the shuttle collides with the bridge. "falling" into a air duct you can feel every vibration of the collision. unable to see what is going on, how do you react? unable to turn around you try and crawl around in the vent some, you manage upon a grate that has been half pried open... though as you move up to it, something skitters across it. steel rending claws dragging it through the gravityless hulk's mass. it's claws narrowly miss cutting into your suit by the grace of the emperor. but as you're focused on that, a neon purple tendril rips down through the grate and latches itself around you. yanking you through the grate as if you were nothing more than a puppet with strings to be pulled effortlessly from a toybox. unable to see what is pulling you due to how you are grabbed, you feel a sudden jerk in the tendril as you're pulled, followed by fierce vibrations before you float weightlessly through the hallway, blood of colors that make no rhyme or reason floats past you before freezing in the void of space into crystalline chaos stars. despite looking around you find nothing that your eyes can see for as long as you look. though as something moves out of the corner of your eye you fire a shot from your weapon, the light from the las bolt illuminating for only a brief moment the armored shoulder of something... but without a glow lamp, you're in the dark.... the only light provided by your damaged maglock boots as they spark amongst themselves. 

Ignatz Levethix: the skill with your grapnel is the only thing that saves you. zipping away to safety as the shuttle rips into the bridge. flying debris smashes you hard and launches you into a central chamber of some sort. for whatever reason you find yourself in the central chamber for the ships long dead navigators... each of them still plugged into the ship, half consumed into it's very structure. massive eyes make up half their head, looking constantly out in either direction despite that logically, two eyeballs of such size could not exist in the same head. the neigh lifeless forms of the ship's crew move not, but the eyes follow you as you drift. spotting the vented atmosphere out the hole you just came from, you rush back out into the carnage and debris... fearing that the commissar had not fared all that well, you find that instead of the commissar having problems, it was the white cap who voiced the warning instead having the life threatening issue... at the moment you can only voice your concerns and suggestions to the commissar. do you advise him to end the boy's suffering, or do you help save his life? his fate rests in the hands of you both. 

Augustus Selara: hearing the warning of the white cap you push Aryte out of the way just moments before impact. barely any time to move yourself, you watch helplessly as your maglock boots refuse to give up their seals, golden lightning binding them to the deck. corpses of walkers fly past you, often missing you entirely by just the narrowest of margins, if you had been a pound heavier, or just a little to either side, you'd have easily been ripped in half by the hulking mechanical bodies. you watch helplessly as one white cap who had been helping you forge the barrier is taken out by the flying debris.his chest impailed by the massive punt gun of one of the walkers before being squished against a wall. through the grace of the emperor, you survive, though to be honest, the fact that you survived in the way you did alone defies logic. as the danger passes you still find yourself unable to remove the maglock of your boots... the golden lightning still sticking you to where you are...perhaps one thing should be running through your head... the emperor protects.

Beatrix Jesk: unable to hear the warning very well other than feint garbled static words, the colission catches you off guard. the lurching of the ship forces power online in your area for whatever reason. with light now readily illuminating your area, you see what carnage actually befell what was once a relatively beautiful ship. the ornate walls lined with expertly crafted decorations are plastered in blood that has refused to dry despite the environment of space. the mangled bodies that blead it half consumed by the ship, ripped apart and shredded in ways not normally thought possible. despite the age, they still bleed, blood flowing up the walls and clinging to it. after the vibrations subside, you glance back towards the space marine's corpse only to find it gone, the sacred container in it's hand floating amelessly in it's place. the words "where is your emperor now?" written in ash and blood just above the vent. with power online in your area, you take notice as a lift door opens, though nothing exits. com use however, is still FUBAR.

Bandothrian Gikianth: your in the back half of the transport, literaly last to load. whati s your reaction to the chaos unfolding on the transport? mind you, due to the same sharp pain, you surcome to it as well. turning on your allies as the last one to fall to the madness. moments before the ship breaks apart you are ripped out of the madness by a all consuming calm for a brief moment. as your half of the transport crashes into the very base of the bridge tower, you and your walker survive by the grace of the emperor. for whatever reason weapons are offline and all their power is diverted to the maglock feet of your sentinel. as power flow returns to normal and you shake yourself from the jarring crash, you find yourself unharmed, your comrads however are not so lucky. be they dead from friendly fire that wasn't friendly, or from the collision itself matters not, they're all dead. locked in your box you have two options. cut through the base of the tower's throat where your transport collided, or cut through the roof of your transport and start scaling the tower.


----------



## Necrogorewizard (Sep 13, 2011)

"INCOMING!!!" the whitecoats voice roared and Iggy barely had time to look before his instinct had him shooting his lasso back at the edge, and pulling himself off the Interceptor, retracting the long cable, Ignatz zoomed away from the carnage as it flailed past him and into the Chaos tainted ship. staring back at the destruction caused Iggy was too late to see the large chunk of shuttle debris hit him solidly in the body, pushing him back towards the hated vessel. he tried to scream but the collision had pushed the breath from his lungs, and he could only hang there useless as the shuttle piece bore into the side of the ship... Iggy blacked out...

When he came too with a start, Ignatz Levethix, after a lengthy curse, was floating in what seemed to him to be a strange version of a centre console chamber, once again filled with warped and long dead bodies, half molded into their environment, but what filled Iggy's heart with fear the most was their eyes... Large, too large for a head, certainly too large for the figures heads, staring at them it made him once again breath heavy, his heart rate rose, and he clenched his fists. Iggy had fought Nids, Orks, Tau and Eldar, but there was something about fighting the Chaotic forces of the four gods that frightened him mightely. regaining his composure, and cracking his aching back, Iggy grabbed hold of the floor reservations and with minimal effort began pulling himself along towards the entry hole that the Debris fall had caused, No way Moran got himself out of that one, thought Iggy as he neared the opening, but i still gotta check out the situation, glancing round Iggy thought that the dead eyes were watching him, following his every movement as he attempted to return to the outside of the ship. at first he simply ignored them, but the further he got the more he couldnt shake the feeling and doubled his efforts...

Upon exiting the ship, Iggy quickly and efficiently made his return to where he and the commissar had stood mere moments before. not expecting to see much of the grizzled commissar, he was pleasantly suprised to see him standing tall, however the feeling changed when he saw the other unfortunate in front of him. the mans name he couldnt recall, but Ignatz knew that he had been the man to warn them all of the incoming disaster. As the commissar approached the poor man, the white cap grabbed hold of the older mans hands and was murmouring something, the poor sod was trapped under a station of the shuttles fuselage, Iggy took a couple of steps towards them, and he saw that the man wasnt massively hurt, but he did also see that his air tank had been crushed, and his suit had a split at the neck, the man had about 3 minutes left to live.


----------



## Angel Encarmine (Jul 5, 2011)

Directing one of the white caps on the bridge to grab some more debris to use as a barrier to seal one of the doors, Augustus had his back turned to the incoming shuttle craft. "INCOMING!!! was the ear splitting shout he heard over the vox, before turning to see what in the hell the man was yelling about. Eyes widening at the sight of the incoming wreck, he shouldered the staff sergeant Aryte violently into a nearby air duct, fully intending to dive into it himself. There was only one problem though, his maglocks refused to disengage, and as he struggled helplessly against what seemed like golden lightening fusing his boots to the deck, the shuttle struck the bridge.

As the craft impacted, time seemed to slow down for Augustus, his heart hammering a wild beat inside his chest. Mouth going dry, his limbs refusing to obey any command from his brain, he simply stood there as the fiery wall of shrapnel and debris filled the bridge with death. Watching a white cap whom he did not know attempt to flee, he cringed inwardly as what looked like the punt gun of a sentinel impaled the young man, pinning him to the wall before smashing him into a thick paste. _" Commissar Nellis is not going to be pleased about that " _ he distantly thought, seeing the beacon he had set up earlier smashed to pieces by what appeared to be the nose of the shuttle.

Waiting for the piece of shrapnel that was to end his life, he noticed that none of them even touched him, although several came within millimeters. As the debris settled in the bridge, seeing that he was still alive, Cadet-Commissar Selara sat down on the deck, his adrenaline addled body shaking at the near death experience. As he finally came out of the shock of nearly being killed twice already, he began to wonder about the golden lightening still refusing to let his boots unmag from the deck. "The Emperor protects... he muttered under his breath, thinking about the best way to demagnetize himself from the deck.

Looking at his humming powerfist, he shrugged and swiped one of his power fist enclosed fingers along the side of his boot, effectively frying the mag circuits. Repeating this with his other boot, and finding himself free, he moved over to the vent, climbing along the floor of the bridge. Looking down inside of it, he enabled his suits speaker and shouted " Staff Sergeant!? he yelled down the vent. Getting no response, and seeing no sign of the man, he decided the best thing to do now was to rendezvous with the Commissar. Lifting his left arm, he fired his lasso at the lip of the window to the bridge, feeling it wrench him over to it. Climbing his way out, and leaving the grapnel attached to the lip of the bridge as his maneuvering thrusters and boots were fried, he voxed the Commissar " Commissar Moran, Cadet Selara here, the bridge is a mess Sir. Managed to save the Staff Sergeant, but he disappeared down a vent. Everyone else is dead, Sir. My mag locks on my boots are nonoperational, as well as my thrusters. Requesting orders?" he said, before waiting patiently waiting for the Commissar to respond.


----------



## Anilar (Aug 12, 2011)

*"AARRRGGGGGGHHHHHHHHH"* With a scream Bando woke from unconsciousness. Quickly looking around all he saw was mayhem, that made him remember the last few moments of his life.

Bando had been the last one to board the shuttle that was to deploy a entire platoon of sentinels in the hulk, orders was to secure the Lady General and her boarding party. Bando had heard enough of the Lady that he knew they would probably be sent into action straight away, which was fine by Bando, why stand around guarding, when there was so much firepower availble with the sentinels.
The lieutenant who was in his Hellraiser sentinel up in front of the shuttle, started speaking in the vox. _"We have no clear reports on the first landing party and there situation. They have provided us with a beacon, which point to a bridge of some ancient part of the Hulk. We will deploy in standard omega pat..."_ 

The lieutenants word suddenly being interupted by a sudden jolt of the shuttle. Then Bando heard several of his mates scream on the Vox, then more joined, then he himself screamed. His head felt like it would explode, he couldnt breathe and he couldn't believe what he saw either. Several of the sentinels had opened fire on each other. Flamers was washing the front part of the shuttle, the shuttlepilots and several sentinels was burning. Hellraisers firing indiscriminately, making holes in sentinels as well as the fuselage of the shuttle, atmosphere being sucked out of the shuttle flames too. And then the loud booms of the puntguns, as they started to be fired, making huge dents in the fuselage of the shuttle. And those that hit sentinels, made a mess of the unfortunate victims. Bando was for the first time in his adult life silent, not believing the mayhem he was witness to.

The Shuttle had started to split in two, when Bando saw what they all saw, massive, frightening, incorpereal, large fanged and sharp clawed monsters. Bando screamed in the Vox, hoping that they would hear him on the Emperor's Garut. _"We have warp monsters out hear huge terrifying warp beasts."_ Opening fire Bando was terrified to see that his shots had no effect on the monsters. But the feeling was short lived as the part of the shuttle Bando was on crashed into the Hulk, Bando not being completely strapped in his seat was knocked unconscious against the canopy of his sentinel.

Now awake Bando looked around, all he could see was the inside mangled form of the shuttle, and he was in the only standing Sentinel. All the others was dead, there was no doubt about that. The sentinels burned, mangled and shot to pieces. Looking down on his controls, Bando could see all power was directed into the mag-locks of the sentinels feets. It seemed he had pushed the emergency mag-lock button when he had been knocked unconcious, which probably had saved his life. Mumbling prayers to the emperor for protection and the fortification of the mind against the influence of chaos. Bando strapped himself in probably, taking a deep breath he made a complete system check, as power was restored to the various systems everything was in optimal working order. There was no response on the Vox thou only static.

The last thing that came back online was the auspex unit of the Sentinel. It scans told him that the backend of the shuttle had crashed into the base of the bridge tower. Bando could see two options, cutting into the ship or out the shuttle to scale the tower. Bando was trying to remember the playbook about this situation, or the strategic manual as the officers would call it. If it had just been a normal ship, the landing party would have had to move down the tower from the bridge, to clear the rest of the ship. Then Bando could have recon the area for the infantery and secured a forward rendevouz point. It was a space hulk, and the corridors might have twisted in such a way that the corridors from the bridge would just lead deeper into the hulk instead of down the tower. And he was alone, which would make it hard to recon and secure anything in a big spaceship, noone to watch his back.

_"So out it is"_ Bando said to himself, while he activated the mining laser, cutting a large hole in the side of the shuttle. Looking out he could see that his auspex hadn't been far of, the hole pointing up towards the bridge. Firing his two sentinel grapplers, they got a hold on the side of the tower, Bando dragged himself out of the shuttle and clamped his sentinels feet to the Hulk. Having a more clear view outside, he could see in the distance where the bridge was, and where his auspex told him the last contact with the beacon had been. Bando started to climb up the side of the Hulk as fast as he could, one foot after the other, all the while he tried to raise someone from the initial landing party on the vox, cycling through all the preset channels that had been agreed upon in case of jamming, interference and unforseen situations. _"This is Sentinel rider Bando, anyone there anyone respond please"_


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

The sound of Iggy unlimbering his lasgun, brought Nellis back to the moment, "I apologize Iggy. To answer your question: Yes we have breached the bridge, Cadet Commisar Selera and Staff-Sergeant Dellum are in the process of setting up our base of operations." Frowning as he spoke, "Unfortunately Lady Genaral Jesk did not make the bridge during the emergency landing and as of yet I have been unable to make contact with her. I think that we have seen enough here Iggy. Let's make our way back up to the Bridge. I think that we should try and stay as close together as possible, I have a bad feeling things are about to get sticky."

As Nellis and Iggy made their way slowly back up to the bridge, Nellis thoughts were rushing by so quickly that he was having a hard time processing the information. Taking a long slow, breath he started to file and catalogue all of the infromation he knew, disregarding anything that was still an unknown. He ordered them into a linear path and by the time his feet touched down in the bridge, he took in the situation there, pleased with the work that Augustus and Artye had done, he had decided on their next course of action. He opened his mouth to start issuing orders with Trooper Mastabaum screamed, pointing out the ruined front window,"INCOMING!"

Nellis whirled around, bringing his Las-gauntlet up, and watched in Horror as half of a cargo transport ship, obviously from the Emperor's Garut by the markings, rocketed towards the bridge. He threw himself to the side, and behind a bulkhead, hoping against hope that everyone else would be able to take shelter from the imminent collision. 

The entire ship shook from the impact, and Nellis felt himself tossed like a ragdoll, head whipping back and forth, whiplashing his neck as his magboots kept him secure to the deck. He watched as a huge piece of debris soared through the space where he had just been standing. Had Mastabaum not seen what was happening, Nellis would have been crushed into the wall, flattened underneath the impact of the flying section of the transports hull. 

As the last tremors of the impact subsided, Nellis stood and took in the damage around him. He couldn't see Iggy, Artye, or Augustus, as half of the bridge was now obscured by the wreckage, but Nichols was dead. His head pounding from the shake he had received during the impact, Nellis just got himself moving, scanning the rubble for any signs of his men. 

"COMMISSAR! HELP ME!," Mastabaum's screamed through the vox, laden with terror and pain. Turning Nellies saw that the man was pinned to the wall by a huge piece of wreckage, the lower half of his body disappearing behind the debris that now trapped him. His suit was venting atmosphere from several places, the white mist of the escaping oxygen clouding the air around him. His helmet was cracked, though it didn't seem to be venting air yet. 

Rushing to the man's side Nellis reached behind him, drawing out his emergency kit contained in a storage pouch on the back of all Pandoran armor. Mastabaum flailed and clung to him, grasping at his suit as a drowning man would a piece of drift wood. His erratic motions making his situation worse.

"Mastabaum," Nellis roared, authority of command ringing in every syllable, "Stop moving this instant. Let me see to these ruptures and then we can work on getting you free." 

It was as if his voice snapped Mastabaum out of his frenzy, responding to his orders out of instinct and training, and he grew still and appeared to almost black out. 

Opening his kit his pulled out the by-pass tubes and a large injector can. Stabbing the blunt needle into the rents in the boy's suit that he could see, Nellis thumbed the activation tab several times, expanding foam-rubber, filling the ruptures, preventing more air from escaping. As close as he was, Nellis could tell that Mastabaum's air tank had been crushed, and he fleetingly thought about how they would manage to get him back to the Emperor's Garut, before banishing the thought. He wouldn't loose another man if he could help it, and there were steps he could take to save the poor boy. Suddenly Mastabaum looked too young, and Nellis felt too old. Renewing his efforts he got all of the visible ruptures seals, attached the emergency lines linking the young man's suit to his, and opened the link between the suits. His air thinned a little bit, but it was managable, and Mastabaum's breathing became more stable. 

He heard a noise behind him and he brought his las-gauntlet up as he spun, lowering it swiftly as he recognized Iggy's form crawling back through what remained of the opening that led out into space. He could tell by the look in Iggy's eyes, that the grizzled veteran thought the same as he did. That saving Mastabaum was almost impossible. Already the young man had gone into slight convulsions, and when he coughed he hacked up some blood. "Damn.... There must be internal injuires," Nellis thought. 

"Commissar Moran, Cadet Selara here, the bridge is a mess Sir. Managed to save the Staff Sergeant, but he disappeared down a vent. Everyone else is dead, Sir. My mag locks on my boots are nonoperational, as well as my thrusters. Requesting orders?" Augustus voice came through the static laden vox channel.

"Good to hear your voice cadet," Nellis responded, causually noticing how relieved he was to know that Augustus was alive. He had really come to like the kid. "We are just on the other side of the wreckage on the bridge, Augustus. If you can, make your way around the outside of the wreck and enter back in on the other side. I will have Iggy on hand to assist due to your suit malfunctions." 

With a nod of his head toward Iggy, Nellis saw the man nod and head in the direction that the Cadet would be coming from. "Once we rendezvous, we will see what we can do about Mastabaum's injuries, and then begin a search for Staff-Sergeant Dellum and the Lady General."

A new voice flared over the vox,"This is Sentinel Rider Bando. Anyone there? Anyone respond please?" 

Excellent Nellis thought, Most sentinels were equipped with extra deep space suits in the event of a rescue operation. He just hoped that Bando could reach them in time. 
"This is Commissar Moran," Nellis answered into the vox, "If you can Bando, make your way up to the bridge section. I am not sure if the locator beacon is still working but, I have activated my personal locator." Looking down to his Lasso Gauntlet Nellis powered this locator up," we have wounded. Your lascutter would definitely help, and I am hoping that your Sentinel has an extra pressure suit." Looking down at Mastabaum he said," Make haste if you can Bando, time is of the essence."


----------



## Necrogorewizard (Sep 13, 2011)

Iggys attentions were brought back to the commissar who was seeing to the wounded soldier, he heard him speaking to the cadet commissar " I will have Iggy on hand to assist due to your suit malfunctions" Iggy hearing the order loud and clear, spun round and headed towards the edge of the wrecked bridge. "This is sentinel rider Bando, anyone there? anyone respond please?" Hearing Bando's voice over the vox, Iggy felt relieved, he wasnt particularly fond of the loud and jockular sentinel pilot, but it was nice to know that one of the machines had made it through the carnage above, and out of all the pilots there were none better than Bando. having heard that the cadet commissars mag boots werent working properly, Iggy jabbed at the helmet vox button, "Cadet Commissar Selara, you can thank me later for saving your ass the first time, follow both mine and Commissar Moran's beacons, and youll owe me a second time, sir" with a small jump, and activating his mag boots, he attaches himself to the wrekage, and slowly walked round, keeping his eyes peeled for the young cadet.

Sighing to himself Iggy was steely calm now, things were going shit, and this was his speciality. when things went to hell you called the hulkers. and here he was.


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

*Beatrix Jesk*

There was a sudden rush of static and the floor rocked, the lack of gravity meant that her magboots kept her secured firmly in the middle of the corridor as the ship lurched around her. The glow strips on the ceiling sparked, then flickered on sequentially, revealing a scene of carnage. The previous corpse had been rotten and dust, but these looked as fresh as though they had been dismembered yesterday. Bodies had been shredded, gore and limbs floated, trailing blood that had stubbornly refused to dry.

As power had returned she had also sensed the airlock she had entered through sealing as the ships automatic life support was restored. She turned to look at it and saw that the corpse she had first seen was gone, a small ornate cylinder it had been holding now floating free. She stepped forward and took it, examining it briefly before looking up at the air vent.

The words jumped out at her, written in blood and corpse dust beneath the vent, "where is your Emperor now?" She glared at the blasphemy, then turned back to the carnage in the corridor, whatever had done this was a creature of vicious power. She gulped, she only hoped that she could get her men off before it found them. Little did she know she had already lost more of her men.

There was a hiss, movement to the side and she spun, laslock raised. She took the object and slipped it into a compartment on the front of her suit, she didn't know what it was, or why it was here. But that Space Marine had died protecting it so she wasn't about to leave it behind, perhaps Nellis would know more. The elevator that had slid open was empty, she knew roughly where they had been in relation to the rest of the ship, and figuring the elevator could take her up, she whispered a brief prayer, and stepped into the enclosed metal box, leaving the hallway of dead Space Marines behind...


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Aryte spun as he heard the recruit shout a warning. He realised he was in the path of some of the debris and knew he wouldn’t be able to move in time. However as he prepared himself for the end he was slammed violently to one side. He only just had enough time to see that it was the cadet commissar who had saved him before he entered a vent in the wall and hurtled into the depths. He felt the vibration from the impact. He was rock solid despite the nature of his situation. He acted as if being hurled into a vent in a space hulk most likely filled with alien horrors and daemons of the warp was something that happened every day. Inside his head he turned another page in his mental diary. He had an almost perfect memory and so could recall almost every mission he had ever been in. However this also meant he could recall every lost squad member. He was fully prepared for his own name to be added to that list.

His arm brushed something, a half open vent. In the darkness there was nothing to see and so he operated upon his sense of touch. He grasped the vent but froze when light reflected off something. A polished metal claw that could tear him to ribbons had just landed in the vent, missing him by inches. It moved back and was about to breach his suit when he was yanked away by something else. It felt like a tentacle of some kind and Aryte instantly thought of a daemon at the end of it, reeling him in like a fish in a net. Instinctively he spread eagled himself. His feet caught rivets in the steel of the vent and his hands grasped thin gratings. However the tentacle was stronger and it pulled him down. It yanked him into an open space and Aryte un-slung his lasgun. He hit the floor and his maglocks chose that moment to function properly, locking him in place. He raised the lasgun. Out of the corner of his eye he saw a flicker in the darkness. He fired and the lasbolt flew down the corridor. Nothing moved afterwards and in the light provided by the laser he caught sight of a shoulder pad of some kind of armour, most likely astartes. He had no light besides that provided by his flickering maglocks. Aryte felt an emotion he hadn’t experienced in a long time. He felt fear…


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

the entire space hulk rocked and jolted, it's very essence seemed to spark and almost ignite in colors unknown to the sane imperial citizen. hulkers knew this experience all too well, those of the pandoran crabs who had lived through it dreaded them... because it meant that the normal laws of reality just got thrown out the proverbial window... or in this case airlock. a massive psionic pulse writhing with twisting warp energy sliced through the ship, painting it with inconsistencies... right before the pandorans eyes a rift writhing with a multitude of colors erupted a distant ways off from the bridge as the distance seemed to be growing... soon another ship appeared, it's hulking monstrous mass lodged into the space hulk... the veil of reality was thinning... 

however this dazzling array of colors, while pretty and magnificent... held a dark secret. lesser men who had not known the lives of pandorans were blissfully ignorant of what it meant. for others it meant a pleasant show of lights and colors and the rare instance to see another ship added to a space hulk... to the pandorans it meant something entirely different... the shit... had just hit the fan, broken the fan, and knocked a low flying satellite out of orbit. things were now bad... very very bad, and they were only getting worse. just behind the new arrival, was another slipping out of the warp... a awkward object to be soaring through space erupted from the warp basked in flames and was on a direct path for space hulk. 

"WARNING! XENOS DETECTED!"  the bridge's surviving systems seemed to scream over the internal vox PA system... soundless as space may be, the vox signals still reached the pandorans followed by haunting laughter of children long dead that turned into the cackling of chaos twisted wretches. suddenly the bridge became alive almost... the dead reanimating, the captive crew suddenly freed from their tomb in gangly forms partially melded with metal and circuitry. they screamed foully with the warp's voice in rage and blind terror so guttural and twisted one could barely discern if the things screaming were ever even human at all, as what human, could scream of the warp and have it travel through the vox systems to broadcast their cries? the sentinel on the outside was not immune to the terrors alive in the ship... for he had terrors inside his cockpit as well!
========================================================
Xenos Detected. Ready your weapons, and pray for deliverance
========================================================
!!!!!!ALL!!!!!
you are all suffering from halucinations. half of your enemies are real. half are fake. you can not tell which. your vission is distorted. the main "body" of whatever you look at is a solid color with details being highlighted by neon streaks. this means you, your friends, and your enemies are all like this acording to what you see. it's something the pandorans are aware of, but hope they never encounter. they do however train for this. the trianing consists of imperial orders to shoot everything that moves, and everything that doesnt with "friendlies" being the only accacption. the halucinations that were induced during training through drugs and other items, are nothing compared to this however. your mind and body seem to scream as if its been drenched in Tabasco. 

​Nellis Moran: a horrific aberration erupts into existence right before your eyes just moments after the psychic pulse. the main one seems to be bolstered by lesser ones vaguely resembling nerglings, but more resembling squigs with arms that actually are remotely useful. this terror was once the ship captain. his lesser terrors that aid him however are of unknown origin. you are tasked with the defense of the wounded white cap that now shares your life supply. his weapons are yours to command, though he's still injured and does not have full mobility. 

Aryte Delum: the room you are hurled in becomes alight with color and you gain sight to the armored hulking mass before you. a marine from a damned legion stands before you, his flames that are painted to his armor seem to burn, and the skeletal embroyderments almost dance with life before your eyes as the psycic pulse hits. a massive scream erupts in the room as things start to power on... the atmosphere that would normally fill this room erupts from the vents, flooding the area with breathable atmosphere, though stail and twisted from the warp. wrapped around the gravity generator is a massive tendrilled mutated beast vengefully resembling a octopus, though it is armored and adorned with spikes of various sizes. this beast is known only to the pandorans as a Lurker squid. these endangered and extremely rare beasts are sometimes smuggled off world by pirates looking for good amounts of throne.... this one however was mutated by the warp. it tries to kill you and your legion of the damned friend. 

Ignatz Levethix: the worst nightmare of any pandoran just manifested itself before you. you are faced with dead that keep animating themselves... they are armed with rudimentary weapons forged from the ship's interior itself. their numbers seem limitless. no matter how many you kill, more return to take their place. 

Augustus Selara: you are beseauged by what appear to be horrifically mutated and twisted children who form from the ship's interior. their numbers are countless and their taunting songs blast through your vox's internal speakers through your helm. golden light however seems to will you to investigate and fight your way inside the hulking mass of the crashed shuttle that previously caused you havoc. inside you are saved from the hallucinations and can only see a room of golden light as if it comes from the heavens. in the center is a foul heretic clad in a space suit of ancient design praying to the dark gods and casting his dark spell on your comrades. he is horridly deformed and his brain hangs from his skull in a elongated form, dark tendrils of menacing power writhing from the brain itself. 


Beatrix Jesk: stepping into the elavator the doors slam shut just as the psycic pulse ripps through the ship. instead of going up or down you seem to be yanked backwards as if traveling on your own path within the elavator. the walls and celings of the elavator evaporate as if engulfed in a conflagration. grabbing hold of the elavator that you once stood in seems to be the twisted form of a horrendously mutated beast and malformed beast created from apparently parts of the ship. one of a dozen tendrils locked onto the elevator's base. as it tries to bring you closer to it's tooth filled maw, you notice something within it's maw. a distant sparkle. this hollow entities known to the pandorans as "hollow Lords" are vastly powerful psychic forces. with no other real option, you go through a long battle involving shooting the shiny object in the center of the maw. each time you shoot it or deal significant damage, the tendril holding the elevator is ripped away from the maw as if to bring the source of pain away. as the beast finally dies, your hallucinations fade. you find yourself at the bottom of the shaft sprawled out against a sacred reliquary that seems to be responding to the object you retrieved from the space marine's corpse. 

Bandothrian Gikianth: twelve little coppies of you appear around you, these coppies are no larger than a simple action figure, and have a penance for pain and torture. they seek to torture you and cause pain though are easily killed one by one, if not by a particularly annoying process. as you kill the last inside your cockpit, another copy of you, this time life size ripps itself into existence in your vacant copilot seat. he tries to kill you in melee combat in these cramped quarters. you do however remember that the eject function for the passenger seat is still functioning. as the last threat is dealt with you can see sentinel sized abominations rip themselves from the hull of the ship and start to make their way towards you. massive crude chain weapons in their clutches.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

As Nellis wathced, Mastabaum's breathing become shallower and there was a constant whistling gurgle every time the boys chest rose and fell. The man would not last long without more competant medical care and that was before the rigors Mastabaum would have to endure just to free him. Nellis wondered, not for the first time since he had been with the Crabs, if his attachment to the men of the regiment was making him soft. Surely he should just put the boy out of his misery... sustaining him for another hour or so just so he could die in immense pain was cruel. Brushing those thoughts aside, training in impersonality and objectivity he received at the schola briefly intruding, they held no place here in this regiment. Every man was worth the attempt, something the schola, with billions at its disposal was in capable of understanding. His expression softened and he felt a sudden longing for the cigarettes in his hip pocket. 

With a heavy sigh he knelt back down at Mastabaum's side and flipped open the panel covering the suits diagnostic systems and was almost knocked on his ass as the entire hulk once again reeled, rocking from side to side. Flashing and disorienting colors flared to life in front of Nellis' eyes as a tear in reality opened up on the bridge. Chaos!.... Nellis reeled from the exposure, senses blinded and confused, he did the only thing he could think to do, reaching behind him, he drew his fearsome broadsword and held it in front of him in a defensive stance. Rock hard muscles and years of training held the blade steady in his right hand despite its cumbersome weight. His left hand raised Las-Gauntlet aimed at the place he knew to be the source of the twisting energy, and placed himself between his downed man and the enemy. Things had definitely gotten sticky.

Before he could shout a warning, the dilapedated ship's computer did it for him. The mechanical voice echoed through the vox system and into the darkness of space. "WARNING! XENOS DETECTED!!!" it screeched. It was as if the ship was also in pain, if it had been able to feel any such thing. As the twisting light dispersed, Nellis watched in horror as the ship's long dead crew began to fight their way free of the cables and straps that had previously held them. Their dessicated corpses returned to a state of mobility by the mutating influence of Chaos. If this unnatural phenomenon wasn't enough, the disorienting light surrounded these creatures, jumping and flashing from one to the next, creating shadow images that were burned into his retinas, preventing him from seeing the true enemy from the fake. 

"Crabs of the 12th! Rally to me!" he screamed as he leveled his Las-gauntlet at an one of the crew that had freed itself and was now shambling toward him. He activated the weapon and a las burst equal to 4 laspistols roared from his outstretched hand, only to pass straight through the enemy that stood before him. Only a slight distortion in the image resulting in his attack. A noise to his right alerted him and this time with speed born of decades of training he took his broadsword in a two handed grip, left thumb instinctively finding the activation tab and spun to face the source of the noise. 

A flaring pulse met his eyes and when his vision cleared he saw a monstrous abomonation, bloated and twisted beyond recognition, but still wearing the scraps of the uniform of a Captain in the Imperial Navy. The thing was surrounded by chittering, scampering beasts that roiled around the things feet like sea foam on the rocks. Nellis locked eyes with the creature, this unwholsome spawn of the warp and new that should it perish, the rest of the terrors that surrounded them would vanish. As if sensing his thoughts, the creature pointed at Nellis and bellowed something in a tongue that brought a wave of naseua sweeping over Nellis, disorienting him even further. He took a step back to brace his footing, and felt hit the debris that still pinned Trooper Mastabaum. The thought of his men, snapped him back into reality. His purpose and dedication bringing the swirling unreality into a vision that he could cope with. With a growl he set his feet and roared out a wordless challenge of his own. The terrors at the beast's feet went mad with blood lust and several of them surged forward toward him. 

Nellis took one down with a well placed shot of his gauntlet, its steaming form, a smear on the deck of this monstrous ship, its extremities still trying to get at him even as they convulsed. The second leaped at him, powerful hindlegs snapping open to propel it towards his face. His broadsword flashed in three quick strokes, and the beast fell to the ground in front of him, each of the three pieces of its twisted body landing with a wet thud. These died easy, but they were just the vangaurd. Now the whole of the Creatures pack of terrors had turned their attentions on him, and as if they possessed one mind they rushed at him. Wordless snarls and howls heralding their charge. Moving so that he covered the entirety of Mastabaums now still form, he set his feet, raised his sword, and braced himself for the oncoming charge.


----------



## Necrogorewizard (Sep 13, 2011)

the explosive jolt that rocked through the space hulk nearly threw Ignatz free of the ship, luckilly his boots held him firm, but it didnt stop a stream of curses bursting from his mouth. Damn commissar's always in need of someone to help out, Ignatz's mind came back to the present, turning on the spot, Ignatz tried to scream but with no sound! the horrors that had erupted from the once crewed compartments, the twisted forms of the long dead passengers crawling towards him, rendered him momentarilly speachless. swallowing his fear, Ignatz muttered an oath and raised his lasgun, flicked the switch to semi automatic and began pumping the trigger, several of the creatures fell down the laser shots bursting through them knocking them down, but others the lasers just passed through them. maybe lesser men would have marvelled at this, but not Ignatz, deciding the targets that were going down were the priorities, he tucked the rifle into his shoulder, and took a bead on one of the fallen foes, but unnervingly the creature was getting to its feet, "get back to hell you motherless dogs" he barked firing another couple of shots into the mass, then with an effort he swung the rifle onto his back and drew his long combat knife, more of a sword than a knife, and shouting through his vox "Ive got a situation here!" he leapt into close quarters combat with the approaching horde


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Aryte froze. Light had flooded in and in front of him stood a space marine. His armour was black with seemingly living flames writhing upon its surface. Images of skulls cackled at him and Aryte started backwards. Just as he did so the ship was rocked by a psychic pulse. Air hissed into the room and gravity returned. As it did so a piercing scream came from behind the sergeant. Aryte froze and turned slowly. Wrapped around the ship’s gravity generator was something known to the crabs as a lurker. They were often brought on board and sold by pirates but no pirate would go anywhere near this one. It was bloated and twice as large as a natural creature for this one had been tainted by the warp. Lurker’s themselves were rare beasts which was why so many pirate crews captured and sold them, all covered with a very tough carapace.

Aryte took a risk and turned his back on the legionary, pouring everything he had at the lurker. To his surprise the legionary also fired at it, the bark of his boltgun and the flaming projectiles smashing into the beast making Aryte’s efforts seem trivial, that was until Aryte shoved his melta pistol between the thing’s eyes and fired. It howled and lashed out at him. The flailing tentacle smashed into his chest and hurled him backwards. It flailed at him but lost interest when the legionary continued firing, lashing out at the marine instead. Aryte climbed to his feet and opened fire, dodging the beast’s tentacles while shooting…


----------



## Anilar (Aug 12, 2011)

Bandothrian had got a few garbled messages back on the vox, but a new beacon had lit up on his Auspex at the brigde, so Bando had started moving towards it. Something about the Hulk made Bando uneasy, so he threw caution out the window and made the sentinel run up the tower of the ship. Something that could be fatal for him, were he to loose the sentinels footing he could very well be slung into space.

Suddenly a stange multicoloured wave washed across the ship, to Bando's senses it looked like the metal itself was buckling like a wave. His reflexes saved him making a emergency stop anchored both sentinel feet to the surface of the hulk, redirecting extra energy to the magnets and firing both his grapnels into the hulk several feet away in opposite directions. Bando steeled himself against the waves of what he could only assume was psychic energy that he had been told about in training and the metal wave which tried to throw him into space.

The horrific wave then spawned 12 small copies of Bandothrian in his cockpit, all of them attacking him right away. There puny weapons trying to penetrate his armour. Thou there was no breeches in his armour, there attack still hurt somehow, making Bando jerk in the compartment, but he was strapped in his harness so his maneuverability in the cockpit was hampered somewhat. But he was able to grasp a couple of the copies crushing there life out of them, squishing them into a human paste. But busy with trying to get hold of the others, Bando didn't notice the paste of the allready vanquished foes was gathering in his co-pilot seat. The pain of the copies attacks forcing a scream on Bando's lips, a prayer from his youth came to him. Bando remembered the old local priest, that had hammered the prayers of the emperors faith into his and his friends minds as a part of there general education.

The prayer for the lost and endangered was what came over his lips, and shouting without knowing over the vox system.
_"MOST POWERFUL AND GLORIOUS EMPEROR, WHO COMMANDS THE WINDS AND EDDIES OF THE GALAXY, WE MISERABLE MEN ARE ADRIFT IN PERIL, WE CRY UNTO THEE FOR HELP, SAVE US, OR WE WILL PERISH. WE SEE HOW TERRIBLE AND GREAT THOU ART, WE FEAR YOU AND OFFER OUR AWE, WE FEAR NAUGHT BUT YOUR WRATH, AND BEG A CHANCE TO PROVE OURSELVES, SO LET US NOT DIE IN THE TUMULTUOUS WAVES OF THE WARP."_

These words seemed to make the copies shake, some of them covering there ears, and as Bando shouted the last of the prayers he killed the rest of them, but swearing loudly a full sized copy with combat knife drawn spawned beside him. A second later the blade drove straight for Bando's face, out of reflex Bando blocked and redirected the blow only to receive a blow in his sternum from the hostiles fist. His armour taking the brunt of the blow, Bando realised he would not be able to draw his own blade without giving his opponent a opening that could prove fatal. Trying to grab the knife arm, Bando was able to prevent the opponent getting a clear swing or stab with the knife, but he received several punches from his free arm. His mind finding solace in the confusing nature of the situation in the simple fact, that the creature is not trying to use his lasso, which any pandoran would do.
Suddenly Bando spotted the ejection switch for the passenger seat, and without any delay he grapped it and saw his copy being flung into space. _"Happy travels "_ Bando shouted after him, wondering shortly if the creature would travel through space for an eternity. His musing quickly interupted as dark portals started to open up, and crude sentinel like apperitions was manifesting themselves, crude but no doubt effective chain weapons whirring into life. Bando's pulse quicked even futher as he pulled the gun trigger, his two punt guns blasting the first sentinel apart into metal parts, released energy and what looked like pus from a infected wound. With his other hand bando had allready pushed the button that released and retracted the Sentinels grapnels. Turning his cockpit around, he activated the mining laser which quickly cut through the second sentinel, seperating the cockpit from its three legs. Then Bando started to move, trusting his training and experience to outmaneuver the enemy sentinels. If he could keep his cool and distance his ranged weaponry should take care of the enemies, which seemed to only be armed with chain weaponry.


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

*Beatrix Jesk*

The elevator shuddered, she stumbled as it moved fast, along a course no elevator could follow naturally. THen it stopped with a jerk and unfolded like a flower, it's walls vanishing into blackness as a hollow roaring filled her ears. The contraption tilted and she grabbed on to one of the few remaining struts to keep herself steady, seeing a massive tentacle wrapped around the base of the elevator and moving it closer to an enormous, ring-toothed maw.

She caught her breath, a Hollow Lord. A distant glimmer of light focused her on the back of it's throat and she realised that she had no chance now but to fight. She fired down at the glow and there was a roar, a fountain of sparks and energy shot up as the tentacle yanked her away from the creatures mouth and she clung on for dear life. The creature brought the elevator back, twice as fast this time, but she was ready for it, maglocking her boots to the floor and drawing her sword to slice the next tentacle in half as she put another shot into the light at the base of the creatures fanged orifice.

This continued, until, on her last shot there was a great eruption of psychic energy, almost as if the beast had been punctured. The force maintaining the creatures limbs faded as it died and she felt the elevator tilt sideways, then disintegrate under the strain of the psychic forces rushing past. She opened her mouth to scream, and tumbled forwards into the darkness...

_____________________________________________________________

When she came to she was sprawled out face down on the base of what must have been the elevator shaft, evidently the gravity was still active here. She stood up, with difficulty, grunting as her bones and bruised body protested. There was a faint blue light pulsing in the corner and she saw that it originated from some kind of reliquary. How it was still active after all this time was anyone's guess but it seemed to be fading now, losing power. Perhaps her collision with it had damaged the ancient mechanisms inside.

She turned away from it, walking around the shaft to find an easy way out, the doors here were rusted shut, but above her ancient, musty light seemed to trickle in, perhaps there was a way out up there. She moved over to the side and only then did she notice the activity of the reliquary becoming more urgent, the plusing light now faster and brighter. She frowned, perhaps... She reached into a compartment on the front of her suit and extracted the small device she had retrieved above. It too was pulsing now, and almost seemed to be pulling towards the reliquary in the corner of the shaft...


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

Nellis Moran: a harsh pain rips through your mind as the vissions dissapate into nothing but thick dust. the warp's hold over you is vanishing quickly. left now in a empty, well mostly empty area, what do you do? the crabs that are around have rallied to your call and have faught valliantly. 

thankfully through the grace of the emperor you can see a shuttle approaching your position on the bridge all be it barely through all of the debriss. from it you receave a transmission.

"Commissar Nellis! by the throne am i glad to receave your suit's IFF signal showing that you're still alive. this is Commissar Victor Bashera! i have with me a compliment of punt gunners. thigns are grim commissar, we detect strange activity within the hull of the ship. several gellar field generators are starting to come online within the ship. we belive it's going to either try and enter the warp once more or try and fail, thus crash into the planet. orders from command are to make your way to the engine controlls and disable them emediately, this is priority majoris commissar, i need not tell you the kind of destruction a space hulk of this size can cause on impact to one of our worlds... let alone a forge world. i doubt very much if the damage done could be repaired within our life time, let alone a hundred. you may use us as you see fit commissar, where is the lady general? is she available?" 
you now have a contigent of 6 punt gunners from the penance teams. these men desprately wish they would have been exicuted instead of being forced to weild these heavy and monsterous weapons. even the commissar shows his ability to relate to the men here as he too carries a punt gun, all be it a sawn off version. 

Aryte Delum: you finaly strike down the beast with the aid of the legion of the damned marine. as the beast dies the marine turns to you, nodding his helmet without words and starts to move off, almost as if to lead you to the rest of your companions. do you follow? or do you stay to secure the area and insure the gravity stays on in this area of the ship?

Ignatz Levethix: the terrors are gone, either dead or dissipated to dust without reason. the odd jamming that had beseiged you and your companions is gone as a commissar's shuttle enters vox range. how do you cope with the news that you'll be traveling with punt gunners?

Augustus Selara: you are trapped in the golden room untill you kill this foe from the last update. when you post that, let me know. untill then you are MIA acording to the rest of your companions.

Beatrix Jesk: upon moving closer to the relaquary, it opens up with a grinding noise as the teeth of the gears grind and eventualy snap off entirely. without the teeth the doors simply whine as they slide open. inside is a massive tome that easily is the size of your torso in leingth, and depth, and easily twice that in width. the markings of a old and ancient imperial diolect litter it. there are three seals on the spine of the book. the imperial inquisitorial symbol, all be it a dated one. the seal of terra itself. and the seal of the adeptus mechanicus exploration teams charged with the recovery of STCs. it weighs a decent ammount, and saying it's heavy is a understatement. but it's value is unprecidented. a relic like this could hold secrets, stories, and even maps that would benifit the imperium for years to come! it's worth is rated as Absolute in your HUD's display when you scan it. the title of the book is "journey to the rim of skies" how do you deal with this find? also keep in mind. the comotion has gained the attention of the space hulk's mutant inhabitants, the sound of their scurrying forms is blatantly apparent from a good distance down the hallway beyond the elavator's exterior door. 

Bandothrian Gikianth: as you accend the neck and engage in battle, the most welcome aid of two imperial fighters is granted as the escort for a commissar's shuttle decides to give you a helping hand. you now have a clear path to the bridge. although you still have to cut your way in... not to mention you're instructed to so that the shuttle can offload it's passengers safely. it's carrying a commissar and several punt gunners... how do you react to this?


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

*Beatrix Jesk*

The ancient device howled in mechanical pain as she approached, ancient gears and motors creaking as the doors on the front of the machine were forced open. Then, with a desperate screech and the sound of shearing metal the gears finally gave way and the doors sagged, sliding out of the way through sheer momentum. What was revealed... A book. But what a book. It was nearly as big as she was, with a plethora of ancient seals on the cover. One was from the inquisition, another from the adeptus mechanicus. What could have been so important as to warrant this.

She lifted it, grunting under the weight as she hefted it from it's resting place. She scanned the cover, seeing it's title in faded high gothic printing, 'Journey to the Rim of Skies", she read out loud. To think of the value of it, what secrets could it hold, maps, knowledge, fragments of STC data? The myriad of seals certainly suggested that. But before she opened the book she heard a rustling. Turning she saw shapes moving in the darkness, and hurriedly replaced the book in it's sarcophagus.

She drew her laslock, snapping the breech open and emptying the shells out, carefully reloading them one by one. Flicking it shut, she spun it, then drew her sword from it's sling across her back. She smiled grimly as it hummed into life. "Come on you bastards! Taste the Emperor's fury!"


----------



## Angel Encarmine (Jul 5, 2011)

"Good to hear your voice cadet" He heard the Commissar say over the vox before he continued."We are just on the other side of the wreckage on the bridge, Augustus. If you can, make your way around the outside of the wreck and enter back in on the other side. I will have Iggy on hand to assist due to your suit malfunctions." Nodding to himself, Augustus voxed over his acknowledgment before scrambling over some debris towards the other side of the bridge.

"Cadet Commissar Selara, you can thank me later for saving your ass the first time, follow both mine and Commissar Moran's beacons, and youll owe me a second time, sir" Iggy said over the vox. Chuckling slightly, Augustus continued his climb over the debris in the bridge, careful to only move when his lasso was attached to a firm, sturdy surface. As he heard what sounded like a sentinel pilot over the vox, all hell broke loose.

As colors that had no business in his plane of existence flared through his vision, the space hulk rocked and Augustus was once again almost flung into the icy embrace of the void. Using his lasso to secure himself to the deck, he drew his laspistol. " Emperor protect us...." he breathed, as a screech of XENOS DETECTED! rang throughout the ship. Turning slightly, he saw what appeared to be children, twisted deformed children, forming from the ships interior. " Die foul creatures of the warp! " he shouted at them, lancing their bodies through with shots from his laspistol. Hearing their taunting songs blast through his internal speakers, Augustus finally had enough. Using his lasso to anchor him to the floor, he bashed the children of the warp aside with his pistol, crushing skulls and rending bodies in half with his powerfist. 

" By the throne, they will not die..." he muttered as the continued to attack him. As he prepared himself for his final stand, Augustus saw what appeared to be golden light shining from the interior of the wrecked shuttle. Remembering the golden light on his boots that saved his life, he fought his way to the shuttle interior, crushing entire torsos and ripping arms from sockets with his powerfist. As he floated into the room, the children abruptly vanished, and all he could see was pure untainted golden light.

As he was finally able to see through the golden aura, Augustus' face hardened as he saw a heretic in a space suit of ancient design kneeling in the center of the room, muttering foul incantations and prayers to the dark gods. Horribly deformed, dark tendrils of power left gashes in the walls as they shot out from what appeared to be his brain, hanging from his skull in an elongated form. " For the Emperor! " he roared at the foul beast as he used his lasso to reel him towards the heretic. 

As Augustus flew through the air, laspistol sending bolt after bolt of energy into the heretic with no visible effect, a tendril of dark power smashed into him. Losing his breath, Augustus was slammed into a wall, bouncing off and flying towards the "ground". Twisting around in the null gravity, he aimed his lasso and fired, sneering as it attached itself to the monsters exposed brain and it squealed in pain. Reeling in his lasso, he flew at the creature powerfist first, face set in a mask of grim determination. 

As the heretic screeched in pain from the lasso clamped onto its brain, Augustus slammed into it, powerfist crushing its entire head. Death was quick for the foul thing as its brain matter and blood froze and drifted around slowly in the null gravity. After the death of the heretic, all traces of the golden aura evaporated, and he was left floating in the wrecked shuttle with the bleeding mangled corpse. Slowly making his way out of the shuttle, Augustus looked around, noticing that the body parts of the children he had "killed" were nowhere to be found. " Commissar Moran, do you copy? this is Cadet Selara, I am making my way to the otherside of the bridge." he spoke into the vox, hoping that it had not been fried in the fight with the heretic.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Just as he believed that the horde of Chaos Vermin would be upon him, his head seemed to split from the inside. Pure blinding white light seared through his mind, wracking his body with pain, and he all but collapsed upon the rubble around him, trying to get his bearings and his balance. As soon as it began it ended and his vision cleared. He found himself upright, broadsword held ready, but with no enemies to engage. It seemed that whatever warp driven entity that had fueled the fiends and visions that had assailed him and his men had been silenced. 

Looking around he saw the men that had rallied to him and he thanked them for fervor against the spawn of the great enemy. _"Nichols, Iggy, I want this place as secure as you can make it." _ Trying to reel in his temper, he barked into the vox,_ "Bando, get your ass up here. We need to see what we can do about Mastabaum."_ As he looked down, he saw that Mastabaum's eyes had glazed over, and the read out on his suit indicated that the boy was dead, clenching a fist, gathering the rage that he felt into useful motivating fuel, he slowly unplugged his emergency feeds from the dead boys suit, he took a deep breath, calming himself, _"Just make your way up here as soon as you can Bando, I don't want to loose another due to my haste."_ He attempted once more to reach Sgt. Delum and the Lady-General and his feelings of trepidation increased as he was still unable to make contact.

All of a sudden the vox flared to life and Nellis snapped his head around to gaze out the front of the ruined bridge. The sight that met his eyes brought a small smile to his face as he watched an imperial shuttle draw near the opening._ "Commissar Nellis! by the throne am I glad to receave your suit's IFF signal showing that you're still alive. this is Commissar Victor Bashera! I have with me a compliment of punt gunners. things are grim commissar, we detect strange activity within the hull of the ship. several gellar field generators are starting to come online within the ship."_ Damn, Nellis thought, this mission has been one cluster after anohter. _ "We belive it's going to either try and enter the warp once more or try and fail, thus crash into the planet. orders from command are to make your way to the engine controlls and disable them emediately, this is priority majoris commissar, i need not tell you the kind of destruction a space hulk of this size can cause on impact to one of our worlds... let alone a forge world. i doubt very much if the damage done could be repaired within our life time, let alone a hundred. you may use us as you see fit commissar, where is the lady general? is she available?" _

_"Understood Bashera, get yourself aboard. Your assistance is most welcome, hold the shuttle, we need to extract Mastabaum's body and have it sent back to the ship. As to the Lady General I have been unable to reach her since our breech."_

As the Junior Commissar and his contingent of Penal Legion Troopers, made their way onto the bridge he put them to work shifting the rubble from around Mastabaum's corpse and once it was free he carried the dead boy to the shuttle himself, loading the body with as much care as he could, before sending the shuttle and its crew back to the flagship. His boots had just hit the deck of the ship when the Vox flared to life once more. _ " Commissar Moran, do you copy? this is Cadet Selara, I am making my way to the otherside of the bridge."_ Hearing the Cadets voice brough a fierce smile and a chuckle to Nellis' face, his pupil was one tough son of a bitch to be sure. _"I read you Augustus. As soon as you and Bando rendezvous with us we are going to really jump into the shit. We need to get the Gellar field generators offline as soon as possible. Move with all haste son, time is short." _


----------



## Anilar (Aug 12, 2011)

_"Bando, get your ass up here. We need to see what we can do about Mastabaum."_ the commisars voice echoed in bando's vox, as a couple of imperial fighters was helping him out with the rest of his opposition. There diving runs with stuttering autocannons, making short work of the chaos walkers.

Soon after the commisar came with new orders.
_"Just make your way up here as soon as you can Bando, I don't want to loose another due to my haste."_ It was clear to Bando that things had gone badly for the entry team too, and not just the following team of sentinel riders. 
_"Im on my way sir, will be there in a minute or 5" _
Bando started a light run up towards the bridge, reaching it he quickly began to cut a opening for the shuttle to unload a commisar and his punt gunner detail. Bando did not think much of the deserters and criminals of the penal legions, but the sight of the massive guns did give him some relief. What ever they might meet inside the ship, the massive punt guns would make it all easier.

Saying a quiet prayer for Mastabaum as Commisar Nellis carried him aboard the shuttle, that had provided reinforcements. Then Bando silently awaited orders from the commisar, him being the highest military rank among them all.


----------

